# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  ذكريات في المشفى ...

## أم هانئ

الحمد لله الذي هدانا والصلاة والسلام على مصطفانا وبعد :

بعض المواقف والأقدار تمر على بعضنا مرور الكرام 
بينما بعضها يترك آثرا عميقا لا ينمحي مع الأيام

فتظل تتمثل في خاطره ما جنّ ليل وأعقبه نهار

نعم قد ينسى مع بعد العهد بعض تفاصيلها ، إلا أنه
سراعان ما تحضره ذكراها و يجترها ..


وفي هذه الصفحات سنحاول تسطير بعض من تلكم الذكريات
لصاحبتنا التي تحملتها في مرضها الذي ألزمها المشفى
بضعة أشهر قبل أن تعافى منذ سنوات و سنوات وسنوات



فماذا تراها اجترت من ذكراها صاحبتنا ؟

وما تراه يعنينا من ذكراها تلك في مقبل أيامنا ؟

يتبع ...

----------


## أمة القادر

ننتظر القصة و العبرة من أم هانئ .. باركها الله و جعلنا و إياها ممن يعتبر.

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

أنا في الانتظار...

أحبك في الله يا أم هانئ

----------


## أم هانئ

> ننتظر القصة و العبرة من أم هانئ .. باركها الله و جعلنا و إياها ممن يعتبر.


آمين آمين آمين وإياك يا غالية

جزاك الله عني خيرا وأحسن إليك في الدارين

----------


## أم هانئ

> أنا في الانتظار...
> 
> أحبك في الله يا أم هانئ


انتظارك شرف لنا أخيتي

أحبك الله وأحسن إليك بوركت

----------


## أم هانئ

أبدأ مستعينة بالله سائلته التوفيق والسداد :



(1)- وإذا مرضت فهو يشفين ... 


تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا (1) :


كنتُ حديثة عهد بالعمل كمعلمة في المرحلة المتوسطة للبنات
أتممت العقد الثاني وفوقه ثلاث من السنوات ... 
كنت صحيحة موفورة النشاط والقوة ، بفضل من الإله وقوة 
وفي يوم جمعة ما لم ولن أنساه ، قرب العصر بتقدير الإله 
شعرت في صدري بألم لا يطاق ، لا ألتقط أنفاسي إلا بجهد جهيد شاق 
وانتابني السعال ، وظل يشتد ويشتد وساء مع الوقت الحال 
أخذوني إلى الطبيب ، وكان بالجوار قريب 
فقال كواثق من الشفاء : 
إذا أخذتْ ذلك الدواء ، انكشف في الحال ما تجد من عناء .. 
فأعطوني الدواء ، طلبا للعافية والشفاء ، 
بعد أن أغدقوا على الطبيب الكثير من المدح والثناء 
** ولفساد النية في تناول الدواء ، ولأنني نسيت أن الله بيده
الداء والشفاء ، زاد عليّ البلاء ، واشتد ألمي والشقاء..... 
وكان هذا درسا لم ولن أنساه ، ما تعاطيت بعد كربتي تلك دواء
إلا قدمت رجاء الشفاء مشيئة الإله ، جازمة الاعتقاد أن الأمر مرده
في الأول والآخر إلى الله ، إن شاء أعمل الدواء ومنّ عليّ بالشفاء
أو أبقاني في المرض والبلاء لحكمة سبحانه إن شاء . 

يتبــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــع ... 






--------------------------------------------------------- 

(1)- نذكّر أن تلك الذكريات على لسان صاحبة لنا .

----------


## لجين الندى

أحسن الله اليكِ
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 

بانتظار الباقي

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

بالانتظار أيتها الفاضلة

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

أنتظر بفاارغ الصبر..

----------


## أم هانئ

أخواتي الكريمات :

لجين الندى ، و تسنيم أم بوسف ، و مزن :

بارك الله فيكن وأحسن إليكن في الدارين

----------


## أم هانئ

( 2 )- سبحان رب الأسباب ...



تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :



زاد المرض واستفحل السعال في بلاء 

وتردد الأهل على كل مشهور* من الأطباء

فأجمعوا على أن لزوم المشفى من مقتضى الحال

فكان المشفى المعنيّ هو المستقر والمآل 

ورغم أنواع الأشعات ، و كثرة التحاليل ، و استخدام ما تقدم من تقنيات *

عجز عن التشخيص الأطباء * ، فما علموا كنه ذلك الداء

إلا أنهم أخذوا يصفون الدواء تلو الدواء تلو الدواء

علّهم يدفعون ذلك الـــــــداء ، ويحققون بزعمهم الشفاء !!

ولكن ... سبحان ذي الكمال والجلال فما راعهم إلا اشتداد السعال 

صاحبه نَزْف فاق الوصف والخيال ...!!

وهنا منعوني من الحراك ، بسبب شديد النّزف والسعال والإنهاك ...






-------------------------------------------------

* تعلمت أن تعلق القلب بنفع أحد من البشر ، 
يعرِّض سلامة اعتقاد المرء للخطر ...
وعلمت أن الطب والدواء من الأسباب
إن شاء أبطلها أو أعملها العزيز الوهاب .

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

والباقي؟
لا تطيلي علينا أثابك الله.

----------


## أم شيخ الإسلام

ماشاء الله
جزاك الله خيرا ...

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> ** ولفساد النية في تناول الدواء ، ولأنني نسيت أن الله بيده
> الداء والشفاء ، زاد عليّ البلاء ، واشتد ألمي والشقاء.....
> 
> وكان هذا درسا لم ولن أنساه ، ما تعاطيت بعد كربتي تلك دواء
> إلا قدمت رجاء الشفاء مشيئة الإله ، جازمة الاعتقاد أن الأمر مرده
> في الأول والآخر إلى الله ، إن شاء أعمل الدواء ومنّ عليّ بالشفاء
> أو أبقاني في المرض والبلاء لحكمة سبحانه إن شاء .





> * تعلمت أن تعلق القلب بنفع أحد من البشر ، 
> يعرِّض سلامة اعتقاد المرء للخطر ...
> وعلمت أن الطب والدواء من الأسباب
> إن شاء أبطلها أو أعملها العزيز الوهاب


صدقتـي أختي يقول الله سبحانه: أنا عند ظن عبدي بي، .   
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لو أنكم تتوكلون على الله حق توكله لرزقكم كما يرزق الطير تغدو خماصا وتروح بطانا " صححه الألباني "
واصلــي أختي العزيزه ...بارك الله فيك

----------


## ميساء عبير

بوركت اختي
من  كان ذا قلب قاسي  فعليه بالمشافي ,وليعتبر وليقدر نعم الله عليه, أن كان صحيحا معافى. 
فمن يتأوه اليوم ألما كان قبل  معافى , فطوبا لمن عرف حق نعم الله عليه,وما المرض الا نعمة من نعم الله  كفارة لذنوب المؤمن 
وتنبيه لغافل نسال الله الشفاء لجميع مرضى المسلمين والعافية لاصحائهم

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه ، جزاك الله خيرا أختي الغالية .. متابعة إن شاء الله تعالى .

----------


## أم هانئ

جزاكن الله خيرا جميعا وأحسن إليكن في الدنيا والآخرة 

بـــــــــــورك  ـــــتن آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

(3)- وما تشاءون إلا أن يشاء الله... 


تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-


... فلما فقدت القدرة على الحراك 

وبلغ ما بلغني من الإعياء والإنهاك 

أراد الأطباء أن ينقلوا لي بعض الدماء

تعويضا عن بعض ما أفقد بسبب هذا الداء

فأبيت ثم أبيت من بنوك الدم الشراء ...

خشية أن أزيد ما بي من البلاء 

فاجتمع الأهل والأحباب ، وكذا الجيران والأصحاب

يتسابقون باذلين ما طلب من الدماء ، جزاهم المولى عني خير الجزاء

وبعد جهد و مشقة وشديد عناء ، ظفر الأطباء بالنقي من الدماء 

ثم حاول جمع غفير من الأطباء أن ينقلوا لي ولو قطرة من تلكم الدماء 


فعجزوا ويئسوا بعد ما بلغهم ما بلغهم من جهد ولأواء ...(1)



يتبــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــع .


--------------------------------------------

(1)- كيف أُحَصِّل ما ليس برزقي ؟!!

----------


## شيرين عابدين

:فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: *وَذَكِّرْ فَإِنَّ الذِّكْرَى تَنفَعُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ* 

جزاكم الله خيرا !




> صدقتـي أختي يقول الله سبحانه: أنا عند ظن عبدي بي، .   
> قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لو أنكم تتوكلون على الله حق توكله لرزقكم كما يرزق الطير تغدو خماصا وتروح بطانا " صححه الألباني "
> واصلــي أختي العزيزه ...بارك الله فيك


توكلون

رابط الحديث

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

بارك الله فيكِ، تسجيل متابعة...

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

أكملي
متااااااااااااا  بعة

----------


## أم هانئ

جزاكن الله خيرا جميعا وأحسن إليكن آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

(4)- ألا أيها الليل الطويل ألا أنجلي**بصبح وما الإصباح منك بأمثــــلِ (1)



تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-


آهٍ من ليل المريض ، يطول يطول بلا حدود

بالليل تتزايد الآلام (2) ، وتُحاط الروح بالقلق والأسقام

فيفارق المريض كل شعور بالطمأنينة والسلام 

أما النهار ففيه نوع فرج واستبشار...

فـكان يسلّيني - نوعا ما - : تردد الأطباء ، و عيادة الأهل والأقرباء :

فمن راقٍ ، ومن سائلٍ ، ومن زائرٍ ...


فإذا جنّ على الكون الظلام ، وانصرف من حولي الأنام

رفعت ناظري باكية إلى السماء ، أكثر المناجة والدعاء :

اللهم منّ علي بالعافية والشفاء ، وأذن اللهم لليلي هذا 

بالانقشاع والانجلاء ...




يتبــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــع .





------------------------------------------------------ 

(1)- يقول امرؤ القيس:

وليل كموج البحر أرخى سدوله..**علي بأنواع الهموم ليبتلـــــي
فقلت له لما تمطى بصلبــــه ** وأردف إعجازاً وناء بكلكــــلي
ألا أيها الليل الطويل ألا أنجلي**بصبح وما الإصباح منك بأمثــــلِ


(2)- ثم قدر الله وعلمت بعد سنوات أن الله أمتن على العباد
بمادة يفرزها الجسم بالنهار تخفف من الشعور بالآلام
ويقل إفرازها إذا جنَ الظلام ؛ لذا يزداد الشعور فيه بالألم والأسقام .

----------


## أم هانئ

5- من مشفى إلى مشفى ....




تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-


ولما أسقط في يدي القوم ، وتدني حالي من يوم إلى يوم

قرر الأطباء أن لا يمكنهم الزيادة على محاولاتهم المبذولة

وأعلنوا أن مشفاهم عن تدهور حالتي غير مسئولة 

وبعد ستين يوما بالتمام ، تحتم الانتقال من هناك في سلام

فحملوني إلى سيارة الإسعاف مابين دموع و تأسف وهتاف

وكم جرت من العيون العبرات ، والسيارة تشق بنا في سرعة الطرقات 

و كنت أطيل من النافذة النظرات ، رافعة بقلبي إلى ربي عميق الدعوات

وفي الأخير وصلنا إلى المشفى العتيد ، يحدونا أمل جديد 

ولكــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــن :

هناك بدأ اللقاء بشديد خشونة وجفـــاء ....



يتبــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

6-... وفي قسم الحالات الحرجة* 





تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-


كان اللقاء بطاقم المشفى خاليا من المودة والجمال

؛ فقد كان الأهل لسوء حالتي في شديد الانفعال

وقد أنهكني تماما كثير النزف وشديد السعال

واجتمع الأطباء يقرءون تقارير المشفى السابق عن الداء

فطال وطال الانتظار ، حتى انفجر أبي باكيا وأساء لهم المقال

وفي الأخير أذن الله بالفرج ، وأدخلوني في قسم ما نعتوه بالحرج


وهنــــــــــــ  اك كان العجب العجاب ... و كان موعدا مع أقرب الأصحاب ...


يتبــــــــــــ  ــــــع .


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

* وعسى أن تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم ...

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

أرجوووووووكِ يا أم هانيء أكملي روووووووعة بارك الله فيكِ..

----------


## أم البشرى

متابعة معكم الأحداث حتى النهاية إن شاء المولى 
.

----------


## أم هانئ

> أرجوووووووكِ يا أم هانيء أكملي روووووووعة بارك الله فيكِ..


  إن شاء الله أفعل بوركت أختنا الكريمة
أشكر لك كريم متابعتك

----------


## أم هانئ

> متابعة معكم الأحداث حتى النهاية إن شاء المولى 
> .


متابعتك تسعدنا أختنا الكريمة بوركت

----------


## حكمة

روائع .. تنثرها أم هانىء على مسامعنا تترى (تبارك الرحمن)
الرائع حقا أن هذه الذكريات ماهي إلا رسائل تمررها إلينا أختنا الفاضلة  ..
والجميل والأروع حين نتعظ ونتدبر فنعتبر من تلك الرسائل ،،
جزيتِ خيرا

----------


## أم هانئ

> روائع .. تنثرها أم هانىء على مسامعنا تترى (تبارك الرحمن)
> الرائع حقا أن هذه الذكريات ماهي إلا رسائل تمررها إلينا أختنا الفاضلة ..
> والجميل والأروع حين نتعظ ونتدبر فنعتبر من تلك الرسائل ،،
> جزيتِ خيرا


مـــا أقـــــــــول ؟!

غفر الله لي ولك .. دموع

----------


## أم هانئ

7 - والتقيتُ بـــ ... ســــــامية 



تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-


وادخلوني قسم الحالات الحرجة ...

فكانت المريضات حولي : مابين غائبة عن وعيها ، أم مدمر كبدها

أو قاصرة كُلاها ، مجلوط دماغها ، أو متضخم قلبها ، أو ...

وكانت ساميتي عليلة رئتها ، لا تتنفس إلا عبر جهاز ملاصق لفراشها

جمعتني بها حجرة واحدة ، فكنت وإياها في معزل على حدة

كانت في السابعة والعشرين من عمرها ، بالكاد أتمت جامعتها

درست الطب ولما تتخصص ، لازمت المشفى لمشقة التنفس

كانت لا تتحرك لقلة جهدها من الفراش ، ولو فعلت فكانت حركتها بمقدار 

طول الأنبوب الموصول بالحائط و الجهاز .

كانت ذكية زكية ، طيبة آنسة* و نقية 

اجتمعنا ستين ما بين ليلة ويوم ... وكان ما كان من شأننا مالم أنسه إلى اليوم ...


يتبــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــع .



----------------------------------------------------------------

* من الأنس والإيناس

----------


## أم هانئ

8- وبكيـــــــنا معا ...



تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-


كنت وساميتي الطبيبة في حالة متدنية وعصيبة ..

فتسلت كل منا بصاحبتها ، وحمدت الله على قربها

وكانت ساميتي لا تصلي ؛ فسألتها عن السبب لتُجَلِّي

فقالت : أنا لا أكاد أغتسل تطهرا من الحيض أبدا 

والوضوء لكل صلاة مشقة كذا بدا ...!

فقلت : أخيتي لمثلك التيمم حكما ..

ثم بعد أن صلـتْ بكـتْ طويلا ، وقالت : كم أضعتُ من الأيام كثيرا!

ليتني لم أدرس الطبّ ، وكنت درست ما به يسلم القلب ...

ضاع عمري في هدر ، فهل سيطول عمري في القدر ؟!

فشاركتها البكاء ...وكذا تشاركنا سويا الضراء ...


يتبــــــــــــ  ـــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

9- و ضحكنا معا ......... 



تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :- 

أكثر الأطباء من معالجتي بالحقن في الوريد والعضل 
محاولة منهم للحد والتخفيف ؛ من كثيرة الدماء المفقودة بسبب النزيف 
فكانت الممرضات يحقنني بكثرة ، ويستسهلن الحقن في العضلة 
وبسبب ما في يوم ما أصابني خُرَاجٌ(1) بتقدير من الإله 
فأصابتني بسببه حُمّة ، وكانت تؤلمني في الفراش أدنى حركة 
فكانت ساميتي تواسيني ، وتحاول في مصابي أن تضحكني علّها تسليني 
فقمتُ لحاجة ومررتُ بجوار فراشها ، فداعبتني بضربة خفيفة من كفها  
فأصابت بلا قصد موضع الألم ، فصرختُ وانفجر بركان من القيح كالحمم 
فهبتْ إلى نجدتي ، وقد أفزعتها دموعي وشدة لوعتي 
فكشفتْ طبيبتي عن المكان ، وهالها من شديد القيح ما كان ...!! 
فأسقط في يدينــا ، وقد بَعُـد الباب وأُغلق كالعادة علينا .. 
فرفعتْ عن فمها وأنفها كمامة التنفس ؛ لتصرخ وإياي : الغوث الغوث 
صرخنا وهذا حالنا ، حتى انقطعت أنفاسنا ، و بُحّ من الصراخ أصواتنا.. 
والعاملات عن الصرخاتنا منشغلات غافلات لاهيات .. 
وفي الأخير : ساق الله إحدى الممرضات ؛ لا إجابة لصراخنا بالذات 
وتولت الأمر ، وحضرتْ كبيرة الممرضات على الفور .. 
فلما عاتبناها ، اتسعت من الدهشة عيناها ، ثم قالت كلمات مفداها : 
أنتما أفضل الحالات ما شاء الله ، تبارك الإله 
فكيف ننشغل بالأفضل عن الأسواء ممن سواه !!! 
فتبادلتُ وساميتي النظرات ولم نستطع أن نكتم ما غلبنا من الضحكات !!! 




------------------------------------------------------ 
(1)- ( والخُرَاجُ: ورَمٌ يَخْرُجُ بالبدن من ذاته، والجمع أَخْرِجَةٌ وخِرْجَانٌ. غيره:
والخُرَاجُ ورَمُ قَرْحٍ يخرج بداية أَو غيرها من الحيوان. الصحاح: 
والخُرَاجُ ما يَخْرُجُ في البدن من القُرُوح. ) انتهى لسان العرب . 


 و.........يتبع

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

متابعين إن شاء الله.

----------


## أم هانئ

> متابعين إن شاء الله.


 جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك

----------


## أم هانئ

10- وحـــدث أن ... 


تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-




هال كل من رأى الخُرَاج مدى سوئه ... 
فأصرّ طبيبي المعالج على ضرورة استئصاله 
وحوّلني إلى قسم الجراحة لاختصاصه 
فأخبرتني إحدى الممرضات :
أن طبيبا من أهل الكتاب سيراني بعد ساعات 
وكنت ساعتئذ بكامل الحجاب ، فانزعجت لاضطراري لجرّاح من أهل الكتاب !! 
فحاولت الاعتراض ، فقُوبل الاعتراض بكثير من الدهشة والامتعاض 
وأخذت ساميتي تهون عليّ الحال ، معللة ذلك أنه جائز من باب الاضطرار 
فبكيت وقلت : ألا يكفيني غمٌّ وهمٌّ أن الطبيب رجلٌ..! 
ثم بعد ساعات من الترقب والبكاء والآهات : جاءتني إحدى العاملات 
وألقت إليّ الزّي المخصص لإجراء الجراحات : 
ارتديه لأنك حُولّت إلى حجرة العمليات .. 
وهنا انتابني الهلع و مسني الجنون ، وأقسمت بالله ألا أرتديه وليكن ما يكون 
فلما رأت المسكينة حالتي ، تركتني وذهبت لتحكي للجرّاح قصتي 
ثم جاءت وقالت بصوت متردد خائف : فضلا أجيبي الطبيب على الهاتف ؟ 
فأمسكت الهاتف ، ولم أشأ البدء بإلقاء السلام  
فإذا بصوت قريب بمنتهى السمو والتهذيب : وبعد أن ألقى تحية الإسلام قال
معك الطبيب مصطفى ابن فلان 
فسعدت بتحية الإسلام ، وبدأت أتقبل منه الكلام 
قال : علمت أنك ترفضين لبس زيّ الجراحة ،
لا عليك البسي ما تشعرين فيه بالراحة 
وانزلي فضلا لأطلع على الحال ، علّنا نستغني عن جراحة الاستئصال ؟ 
فلم أستطع إلا شكره ، والوعد بإجابة طلبه 
ثم تمددت في الفراش ، وتحت الغطاء كنت بكامل ثيابي : حتى جوربي ونقابي 
وأنزلني العاملون في المصعد ، وبعد لحظات وصلتُ إلى القسم المحدد 
وما إن دفع العاملون الفراش إلى الداخل ... حتى صرخت طبيبة بصوت
مستنكرٍ وحافل !!! 
ومن قولها ارتجف العاملون : كيف تدخل المريضة بثيابها ..و كيف تسمحون ؟!! 
فأوقفها صوت الطبيب : أنا من أمرتُ ،  وبذا المريضة وعدتُ .  
فصمتت الطبيبة على مضض ... وقد كنت تحفزت لها بالرد . 
وكان جمع من الحضور ، فأخذني الطبيب إلى غرفة بعيدة عن المرور 
واطلع بحرص شديد على موطن الداء والصديد  
ففزع مما رأى وقال بصوت أسيف : لابد من استئصال عاجل و عنيف 
فبكيت أتوسل بصراحة : والله لا أخشى الجراحة ، 
فقط أخشى التكشف ، فالستر من آلامي يخفف ... 
فسكتَ برهة ثم سألني في رقة : أأتحملين جراحة بلا تخدير؟
ثم أضاف بلهجة الخبير : أحذرك بأن الألم ليس بالقليل ! 
فقلت وقد عاودني الرجاء : نعم نعم نعم أتحمل مهما كان العناء .. 
فباشر بالعمل وقد سترني - أكرمه الله - ما استطاع بكل حرص ووجل  
وكنت أكتم الآهات ، فقط تحت غطاء وجهي تجري مني العبرات... 
وبعد تمام الجراحة قال : حقا أتعجب كيف طِقتِ يا أختنا صبرا !!! 
وكنت طوال الوقت أسعل وبشدة ، ثم حين أنهى عمله انتابني نزف بحدة 
فأدهشه ما شاهد من سوء حالتي .. فأشرتُ إليهم أن اصعدوا بي إلى غرفتي 
فأعادوني في الحال .. والحق كنت سعيدة بستر الله وحسن المآل 
وسعدتْ لسعادتي صديقتي ، وتعجبتْ بشدة من غرابة قصتي . 
ومازلتُ إلى اليوم أذكر ذلك الطبيب بكل خير ... وأدعو له بتمام العافية والستر... 

يتبــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــع .

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

الله أكبر.. الله أكبر.. الله أكبر، 
متابعين إن شاء الله

----------


## حكمة

إهداء متواضع

----------


## أم هانئ

> الله أكبر.. الله أكبر.. الله أكبر، 
> متابعين إن شاء الله


جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الكريمة وأحسن إليك







> إهداء متواضع


جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وأحسن إليك في الدارين
أختنا الكريمة آمين آمين آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

11- وحـــدث أن ...


تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :- 


تدنت مع الأيام حالتي وسامية إلا أنها كانت تعلم عن حالها 
ما جعلها صابرة راضية 
علمتْ لكونها طبيبة أن نهاية رئتيها قريبة ؛ فقد عجزتا عن العمل 
وفقدت في معالجتهما الأمل ، فقط كانت تتطلع إلى السفر 
أملا في زراعة رئة أحد القرود ؛ علّها إلى شيء من العافية تعود 
قرر الأطباء بعد عناء وإصرار ، عرضها على لجنة
اختصاصية لاتخاذ ذلك القرار . 
و كانت الطامة الكبرى أن تلكم اللجنة في مشفى أخرى  
وفي اليوم المقرر ، استعدت ساميتي لما هو مقدر 
وجاءت إحدى العاملات ومعها أنبوب للتنفس بالأدوات 
- فسألتها سامية : هل تأكدت أن الأنبوب ليست خاوية ؟ 
- فأجابتها العاملة بنزق : أكيد هي ملآ فلا ينتابك القلق !! 
- فأعادت عليها مرارا وتكرارا :فضلا فضلا تأكدي لا نريد ضرارا ؟ 
- فصرخت عليها في غضبة عجيبة : هذا عملنا أيتها الطبيبة ...!! 
فاستسلمت المسكينة ، و ودعتني بنبرة حزينة ... 
ومضت المسكينة مع العاملة بذلك الأنبوب ، وكان ما كان من المكتوب .. 
وكما توقعت المسكية وقع البلاء ، وفي طريق العودة فرغ الأنبوب من الهواء  
وصبغ وجهها باللون الأزق ، وقد اختنقت و كادت أن تهلك 
وأسقط في أيدي من صحبها ، فهداهم الله إلى فتح باب السيارة لإخراج رأسها 
ثم الإسراع في الطرقات من أجلها ، علّ سرعة السيارة
تساعد على دخول الهواء إلى رئتها 
و كانت الطرق مزدحمة بالسيارات ، فاضطر سائق 
سيارة الإسعاف إلى استخدام الصفارات 
فيسر الله لهم الطريق ، ووصلوا إلى المشفى في حالة من التخبط والضيق 
فلما دخلوا بساميتي محمولة ، وإلى الهواء شغوفة مقهورة  
بكيت كثيرا على حالها ، و حينها علمتُ لم تملكني شديد القلق من أجلها !! 
فنظرت المسكينة إلى العاملة بنظرات حزينة ، تعاتبها انظري لحالي ؟! 
فقابلت نظراتها كالبريء غير المبالي ...!! 

يتبــــــــــــ  ع .

----------


## لجين الندى

أحسن الله اليك غاليتي

بانتظار الباقي

----------


## أم هانئ

> أحسن الله اليك غاليتي
> 
> بانتظار الباقي


جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك أختنا الكريمة

متابعتك تسعدنا ..

----------


## أم هانئ

12- كانت أشهد الله صابرة ...





تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-



وانتهى موقف ساميتي بسلام ، ولكنّ يومها لم تستطع الكلام 
وعلمت في اليوم التالي قرار اللجنة ، وشعرتُ أن ساميتي في محنة 
فلم أستطع النطق ببنت شفة ، بينما كانت متماسكة بشدة 
فدُهشتُ لسكون نفسها ، وجميل صبرها ، وقدرتها على حبس دموعها 
فقالت طبيبتي لما لمست شديد شفقتي ورأت ما بدا من حيرتي : 
لا تراعي لأجلي أخيتي ؛ فلو قدر الله سفرتي ، لكان فيها نهايتي  
فدُهشتُ مما قيل ، وطالبتها بمزيد من التفصيل ... 
فقالت وعلى فمها شبه ابتسامة : لو زرعوا لي رئة لتملكتني الندامة 
لاضطراري إلى تعاطي كل دواء ، يمنع جسدي من طرد الغريب عن الأعضاء 
مما سيسبب فقد مناعتي بالكلية : فلا أستطيع مقاومة أضعف الأمراض العضوية 
فأتعرض بذلك دائما للأخطار ، وقد يكون الموت السريع في الحال 
فجرت دموعي من كلامها ... بينما زاد اتساع ابتسامها 
فقالت تسليني وهي أحوج ما تكون لتطميني : غاليتي لا ضير ؛ فأقدار الله كلها خير ... 
والمرء يموت وهو صحيح ، ويحيا طويلا من على فراش المرض طريح ... 

يتبـــــــــع .

----------


## لجين الندى

والله ان الصديقتين لصابرتين

بوركتِ أم هانئ
ورزقتِ الفردوس الأعلى

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

زاد بنا الشوق لمعرفة البقية، أعانكِ الله يا أخية.

----------


## أم هانئ

> والله ان الصديقتين لصابرتين
> 
> بوركتِ أم هانئ
> ورزقتِ الفردوس الأعلى


آمين آمين آمين وإياك يا غالية
أحسن الله إليك وبارك فيك




> زاد بنا الشوق لمعرفة البقية، أعانكِ الله يا أخية.


أحسن الله إليك وحفظك أختنا الكريمة
ويسر أمرك وأتم عليك فرحك ... ابتسامة

----------


## أم هانئ

13- وكنتُ عديمة الفقه ...





تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-



وشهدنا رمضان في المشفى ...

وكنت متمسكة بالصوم مهما شق عليّ الأمر

فتعجب الأطباء من تمسكي بالصيام ؛ فلا أحد من مرضى
هذا القسم يصوم في رمضان

والحق لم يعزموا عليّ لأترك الصيام ؛ ناظرين ما ستسفر عنه الأيام

أما أبي الحبيب فقد فرغ فؤاده ، وراجعني كثيرا في الصوم مقررا عدم سداده 

فلما أكثر علي الملام والعزم لأترك الصيام ، أوهمته أني لابد سأفطر بالتزام

فلما أخذ مني العهد على الفطور ، انصرف - حفظه الله - في شبه رضا وحبور 

ولكنه راقبني في كثير من الأوقات ، فألفني صائمة بإصرار وعناد

فجرت دموعه - حفظه الله - يا بنيتي : تغلبني شفقتي ، فأنت حبيبة مهجتي !!!

فبكيت أستدر عطفه : دعني صائمة علّي لا أصوم بعـــده ...

فزاد بكاؤه - حفظه الله - ويأس من استجابتي لرجاه ...!!!


وفيما بعــــد ... فيما بعـــد كلما تذكرت : 

كم أجريت دموعه في كبره ، ولم أرحم بعناد تفطّر قلبه

ندمت على ما أسلفت ، وقلت في نفسي : ليتني برخصة الرحمن أخذت...

ولات حين مندم !! 

ولكن هذا حال من عدم الفقه ، يقدم ما يهوى على ما يجدر به والأَوْلى ..!


وكلما قسا على قلبي أحد الأولاد ، تذكرتُ قسوتي على أبي
في صومي وشديد العناد ... 


يا الله كم كنت قاسية جاهلة ، أظن أني إلى السداد راشدة و به عاملة !!!


اللهم اغفر لنا ذنوبنا ، وإسرافنا في أمرنا ....


يتبــــع .

----------


## لجين الندى

وفقك الله يا أم هانئ
فالقصة مليئة بالدروس 
كل مقطع نأخذ منه درس جديد

أسأل الله أن يكتب لك الأجر على ما تقدميه لنا

متابعة

----------


## أم هانئ

> وفقك الله يا أم هانئ
> فالقصة مليئة بالدروس 
> كل مقطع نأخذ منه درس جديد
> 
> أسأل الله أن يكتب لك الأجر على ما تقدميه لنا
> 
> متابعة


 جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك متابعتك تسعدنا أختنا الكريمة

----------


## أم هانئ

14- المنظــــــــــ  ار ...


تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-



حين بدأت رحالة العلاج ، طلبا للعافية والشفاء

بدأ الأطباء بمعالجة الصدر ، فلما أن رءوا تدهور الأمر

ذهبوا يبحثون عن علة الداء لعله في البطن

وكما سبق ما نجع في التشخيص لتحديد العلاجات : كل أنواع التحاليل
أو مختلف الأشاعات أو حتى حديث التقنيات...

فقرر الطبيب المعالج ذات نهار ، أن يستكشف الجهاز الهضمي بالمنظار 

فأعدوني لذلك في الصباح التالي ، واستسلمت لهم والله عالم بحالي

فلما وضعوني على السرير ، وطبعا بكامل ثيابي ودون تخدير

باشر الطبيب بإدخال المنظار بالفعل
فبدأ - أولا - من الأنف فاستحال عليه الأمر...

أخذ يحاول حتى أدماها ، فلما يئس من شديد ضيقها قلاها

ثم انتقل ليدخل المنظار من الفم ، وبدأت رحلة الشقاء والغم

قيدوا يدي وقدمي بإحكام ، وقد منعوا انغلاق فمي بحلقة بين الأسنان

وكأنني أغرق في سيل من الزبد ، مسلوبة الإرادة ممدة الجسد

هناك ضاقت مني الأنفاس ، جارية دموعي ، مقهورة الإحساس


عفاكم الله مما رأيت ، والله و كأنني من شدة الألم في سياقة الموت !!


وبعد وقت خلته طويلا طويلا ، أعلن الطبيب  أخيرا :

نعم نعم : قرحة الاثنى عشر هي موطن الداء ومصدر  نزف الدماء ..

حينها لم يبدو عليّ سرور ولا حبور ، ولم أنتبه حتى لجلّ ما يقول ؛
فقد كنت مغيبة الشعور عن المكان والوقت ؛
أسأل نفسي : تُـرى كيف هي سكرات الموت ؟!!



يتبـــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

15- فراق مؤقت ..



تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-


بعد أن قرروا أن البطن هي مصدر الداء ...

وأعلمت ساميتي بما قرره الأطباء ...

اعترضت وكأنها بوغتت : كيف والنزيف مقارن للسعال ؟!!

أظنهم أخطئوا التشخيص والقال ...!!

ثم لما رأت الحيرة في نظرتي قالت :
و ..و لكن أخيتي .. لا تعولي على كلمتي ،
أتمنى لك الشفاء حبيبتي ..

وجاء الطبيب من الغد ، وأمر برحيلي إلى البيت ...

وبينما فرح الأهل بأوبتي ، كنت أبكي فراق صديقتي ، 
وأخذت أبثها لوعتي ، فجرت دموعنا ،وهي تشد على يدي
وهمست : أتمنى لك الشفاء حبيبــــــــــت  ي ..


وعدت مكلومة الفؤاد ، آملة في تشخيصهم الرشاد 

ومضت بضعة أيام ، كانت مثلا للعذاب التام

كأنما الدواء يزيد من الداء ، أنهكني النزف و السعال 

وكأن الشفاء محال محال ...!! 

فأعادوني إلى المشفى في أسوء حال ...

وعدت إلى نفس الحجرة لأجمل سامية ورفقة 

وعلمت أن طبيبتي محقة ، فما زادني خطأ تشخيصهم إلا مشقة 


يتبــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

16- ماذا تشتهين ...؟!



تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-




زادت حالتي الأطباء حيرة ، فمع كل العلاجات ما تقدمتْ شعيرة !

فقرروا عمل مسح ذري ؛ ليشخصوا عن وضوح وتجلي

فما زادهم هذا المسح إلا تخبطا ، وكنت لغزا متفردا !!

فأخذوا يجربون كل الأدواء ؛ عساهم يقاومون ذلك الداء 

وزادت حالتي بؤسا ، وامتلأت القلوب يأسا 

أما عن الزائرين ، فكانوا حقا مساكين 

أرى لمعة الدموع بمآقي الأقوياء ، بينما يفشل عن حبسها الضعفاء

فمنهم من كان يواسيني بالكلمات ، وآخرين يرفعون أكفهم بالدعوات

ومنهم من كان صامتا لا يستطيع الكلام : وبالكاد كان يلقي عليّ السلام

إلا أنهم كانوا مجمعين من قريب أو صديق أو قرين ..
أن يقولوا مودعين بشفقة وحنوِ وصوت حزين :


تـــُـــرى مـــــاذا تشتهـــــين ؟ 


يتبــــــــــــ  ــــــــع .

----------


## أمة القادر

بارك الله لنا في أم هانئ
واصلي وصلك الله بإحسانه و أحل عليك رضوانه

----------


## أم هانئ

> بارك الله لنا في أم هانئ
> واصلي وصلك الله بإحسانه و أحل عليك رضوانه


 آمين وإياك أختنا الكريمة

جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك في الدارين بوركت

----------


## لجين الندى

أكملي أختي الغاليه

تحمست للبقية

أسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

أكملي بارك الله فيكِ، لعل النَّفس تخاف و تعتبر ، و تتوب و تستتر، حفظكِ الله.

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

بارك الله فيكِ لاتتأخرين علينا..

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

تابعي جزاك الله خيرا ...

----------


## أم هانئ

جزاكن الله خيرا جميعا وأحسن إليكن في الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## أم هانئ

17- قالوا مسحورة أو منظورة ...!!



تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-



لما بلغني ما بلغني من تمكن الداء ، وفي معالجتي حار الأطباء

قال بعضهم لأهلي : علّها مسحورة ، أو قد تكون منظورة !!

واقترحوا أن يأتوني بالمعالجين ، أو بالذين هم بالرقية عاملين ..

وبدأت رحلة المعالجة من السحر ، ومحاولة الرقية من العين

فكان المعالجون يوصون بكثرة التلاوة ، و الإكثار من الحجامة

واختلف القوم فيما بينهم :

- فمن قائل : مسحورة مسكينة مقهورة ..

- ومن قائل : بل معانة والرقية ستكون سببا في الشفاء والسلامة ..

- ومن قائل : بل هو داء عضوي ، لكن الأطباء عن تشخيصيه في عيّ

ومن قائل : بل هي حالة نفسية ، أفضت إلى أعراض لها عضوية

..........................

ورغم كل هذه المزاعم والأقوال ، التي قارن كل منها ما يناسبها من الأفعال

بقي الداء ولم يتغير الحــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــال ...............!!!



يتـــبـــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

18 - الجراحة ....



تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-



وفي آخر الأمر : قرر الأطباء الاستكشاف بجراحة في الصدر

فبعض الأشعات تظهر شيئا في الرئة اليمنى بالذات

قالت ساميتي لما طالعت الأشعات والأوراق : أحسب أن
في رئتك يا حبيبتي خراج ...

فقلت لها باستسلام : الله المستعان سنرى ما ستسفر عنه الأيام.؟

وفي الليل أعدوني لجراحة الصباح ، فبت ليلتي مؤرقة حتى بزغ الفجر ولاح

أسأل الله الستر والشفاء ، وأن يهون عليّ ما نزل بي من كرب وبلاء

فلما أزف الميعاد ، اضطررت للبس ملابس الجراحات 

فجاءت العاملات يدفعن سريري إلى طابق الجراحات 

وكانت أمي بصحبتي وأبي وخاطبي و طبيبان من قرابتي

ودفعوا بي السرير في الطرقات، و حوله أقاربي والعاملات

فحرصت أن أجعل الغطاء على وجهي مجللة به جميع بدني

ولما كان الغطاء أبيض اللون ، ظن المارون أن من تحته قد مات للتو

فأخذوا يرددون في رثاء كلمات التسلية و العزاء ، لأمي ومن حولي من أقرباء

فصرخت أمي باكية : لم تقولون ذلك ، فمازالتْ ابنتي باقية ؟!

وهوت بيدها - حفظها الله - لتنزع الغطاء عن وجهي بلا تحفظ أو أناة..

فتمسكت بالغطاء أتوسلها بصوت غلبه البكاء : أمي اتركيني فضلا برجاء ...

وانخرط أبي وخاطبي في البكاء ، وأمسك بيدي أمي الأقرباء ...

فاستسلمتْ واكتفتْ بالنشيج والبكاء والدعاء

وفي الأخير :

و صل الركب إلى المصعد ، وهبط بنا إلى المكان المحدد

فأخذت أتأمل في المكان ، و قد حضرني ما حدث فيه من بضعة أيام ....


يتبــــــــــــ  ــــع .

----------


## حكمة

أبلغ الثناء (جزاكِ الله خيرا )

وكثير الدعاء أو يسيره  ,, إن كان من القلب ينفع لا يضر : )

 أسأل الله أن يوفق أم هانىء ويسددها ويعينها ويجعل الصواب قرينا لها والتوفيق مقرونا بأعمالها وأن يبارك لها في وقتها  وأن يرزقها الستر والصحة والعافية 
 سأظل مستمعة مستفيدة بإذن الله مستمتعة بما يعرض لكِ هنا وهناك  
...
حفظكِ المولى

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

.....آااااااااااا  ااه يا أم هانئ
لازلت أطلق الآهات كلما تابعت هذه الكلمات
توقفت عن الردود مكتفية بالآهات
متااااااابعة يا أم هانئ
أكملي..... حفظك الرحمن
...................

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

السلام عليكم، أرجوكي لا تطيلي علينا ،
 فقد بلغ بنا التشويق إلى حدِّ تصور النهايات، أكملي بارك الله فيكِ ....

----------


## محبة التوحيد والسنة

السلام عليك:
بارك الله فيك أختي أم هاني،،، فلقد ذكرتيني بحالة نفسية أصابتني في الشهر الخامس من حملي واستمرت الى مابعد الولادة والآن تحسنت كثيرا بفضل الله أسال الله ان يلبسني لباس العافية وجميع مرضى المسلمين....
حالتي أجملها في ضيق شديد في التنفس وخوف شديدددددد جدااااااااااااا  ااا من كل شيء حتى من ركوب السيارة والذهاب للحرم ،وعند ذهاب زوجي للعمل وعند خروجه للمسجد، وايضا اصابني وسواس فما اسمع بمرض والا واشعر باعراضة ... اسال الله الشفاء ولقد تذكرت قول المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم [وخذ من صحتك لسقمك] فالداء قد لايكون حسيا بل ربما نفسيا كالذي أصابني أسأل الله أن لايريكن مكروه أخواتي الغاليات...

----------


## أمة القادر

> السلام عليك:
> بارك الله فيك أختي أم هاني،،، فلقد ذكرتيني بحالة نفسية أصابتني في الشهر الخامس من حملي واستمرت الى مابعد الولادة والآن تحسنت كثيرا بفضل اللهأسال الله ان يلبسني لباس العافية وجميع مرضى المسلمين....
> حالتي أجملها في ضيق شديد في التنفس وخوف شديدددددد جدااااااااااااا  ااا من كل شيء حتى من ركوب السيارة والذهاب للحرم ،وعند ذهاب زوجي للعمل وعند خروجه للمسجد، وايضا اصابني وسواس فما اسمع بمرض والا واشعر باعراضة ... اسال الله الشفاء ولقد تذكرت قول المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم [وخذ من صحتك لسقمك] فالداء قد لايكون حسيا بل ربما نفسيا كالذي أصابني أسأل الله أن لايريكن مكروه أخواتي الغاليات...


طهورا لا بأس أخية
و بارك الله لك في الذرية و متعك بالعافية و إيانا و المسلمين
ءامين.

----------


## أم هانئ

> أبلغ الثناء (جزاكِ الله خيرا )
> 
> وكثير الدعاء أو يسيره ,, إن كان من القلب ينفع لا يضر : )
> 
> أسأل الله أن يوفق أم هانىء ويسددها ويعينها ويجعل الصواب قرينا لها والتوفيق مقرونا بأعمالها وأن يبارك لها في وقتها وأن يرزقها الستر والصحة والعافية 
> سأظل مستمعة مستفيدة بإذن الله مستمتعة بما يعرض لكِ هنا وهناك 
> ...
> حفظكِ المولى


أما هنا فبارك الله في هنا ومن هنا 
وأما هناك فما أدراك ما هناك فأصل الخير كان هناك 
حفظ اللهم لنا هنا وهناك .... ابتسامة

بوركت أختنا الغالية وجزيت خيرا 
لا هرمني الله صافي مودتك آمين







> .....آااااااااااا  ااه يا أم هانئ
> لازلت أطلق الآهات كلما تابعت هذه الكلمات
> توقفت عن الردود مكتفية بالآهات
> متااااااابعة يا أم هانئ
> أكملي..... حفظك الرحمن
> ...................


والله أسعد بكلماتك العفوية الصادقة ، ومتابعتك الكريمة
جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك في الدارين آمين





> السلام عليكم، أرجوكي لا تطيلي علينا ،
> فقد بلغ بنا التشويق إلى حدِّ تصور النهايات، أكملي بارك الله فيكِ ....


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
رجاؤك شرف لنا أخيتي بوركت وأحسن الله إليك في الدارين آمين






> السلام عليك:
> بارك الله فيك أختي أم هاني،،، فلقد ذكرتيني بحالة نفسية أصابتني في الشهر الخامس من حملي واستمرت الى مابعد الولادة والآن تحسنت كثيرا بفضل اللهأسال الله ان يلبسني لباس العافية وجميع مرضى المسلمين....
> حالتي أجملها في ضيق شديد في التنفس وخوف شديدددددد جدااااااااااااا  ااا من كل شيء حتى من ركوب السيارة والذهاب للحرم ،وعند ذهاب زوجي للعمل وعند خروجه للمسجد، وايضا اصابني وسواس فما اسمع بمرض والا واشعر باعراضة ... اسال الله الشفاء ولقد تذكرت قول المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم [وخذ من صحتك لسقمك] فالداء قد لايكون حسيا بل ربما نفسيا كالذي أصابني أسأل الله أن لايريكن مكروه أخواتي الغاليات...


وعليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
صدقت أخيتي بل قد يكون الداء النفسي أشد بأسا
شفاك الله وعافاك وإيانا وجميع أخواتنا الكريمات آمين





> طهورا لا بأس أخية
> و بارك الله لك في الذرية و متعك بالعافية و إيانا و المسلمين
> ءامين.


آمين لها ولك وللجميع ... 
أختنا أمة القادر تسارع بالدعاء لرقة قلبها حفظها الله وفرج كربها...  آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

19 - انتظـــــار قاتــــل ...!!




تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-


و صل الركب إلى المصعد ، وهبط بنا إلى المكان المحدد

فأخذت أتأمل في المكان ، و قد حضرني ما حدث فيه من بضعة أيام ....

ففي ذات صباح للجراحة أعدوني ، وفي ذات المكان أنزلوني

ووجدت عدة أَسرِّة مصفوفة في ذات المكان ، كل ينتظر بقلق و ترقب تام 

وكان الأطباء للجراحات يجرون ، ولمن حان دوره ينادون 

وبقيتُ أنتظر هناك ، لساعات وساعات ، يعلم ربي كيف كانت
تمر عليّ الثواني واللحظات ... ما بين ترقب والتفات ..

أحدث نفسي : لعلك التالية ، صبرا فالصبر عاقبته غالية

وأخذت أسأل الله أن يرزقني جميل حلم من لدنه وطيب أناة

حتى إذا جن الظلام ، ومازلت في نفس المكان ، جاءنا هذا الإعلان :

على كل من ينتظر في هذا المكان ، المغادرة إلى غرفهم الآن ...

فلما سمعت من الطبيب ما قال ، و قد كنت فقدت القدرة على التصبر أو الاحتمال : 
صرخت أستنكر : أما هذا فلا .. ( لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله !! )

فتعجب الطبيب من صرختي وشديد بكائي وكبير غضبتي !!

ووجه إلى أبي السؤال وهو مستنكر : لم بالصراخ هذه تجهر ؟!!

فبادرته من تحت الغطاء ، وقد غلبني شديد البكاء :
أهذا يرضي الملك الجبار : من الصباح حتى المساء
في قلق شديد وقاتل انتظار !!!

فقال بصوت كله جفاء بل عداء خلا من المودة والصفاء : 
يا هذه أتظنين أنت بالذات أن في جراحتك تلك الشفاء !!!

فأجبته بقسوة و صوت يغلفه الألم و الشقاء : 
أعلم أنها محض جراحة للاستكشاف 
ألا ترى أن ذلك أكثر مدعاة للشفة والاسترءاف 
عكس ما تبدي سيادتك من كبير استعلاء وغريب استخفاف ؟!!

وأتممت وقد زاد البكاء :
أعلم أنها ليست دواء ، بل قد يزيد ألمها ما بي من الداء ...

وأسكتني شديد السعال ، وما أعقبه من دم سيال 
وأعادوني إلى غرفتي ، لتواسيني رفيقتي ...


يتبــــــــــــ  ــــــع .

----------


## لجين الندى

مالذي فعلتيه بي يا أم هانئ

فقد جعلتي دموع تسيل
بل جعلتيني أشعر بالمرض وكأنني أنا صاحبة القصة

أسلوبك شيق ومبدع .. أهنئك عليه

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

يا أم هانئ
رفقا بنا فإنا قوارير  ( ابتسامه)

----------


## أمة القادر

اللهم بارك لنا في أم هانئ.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

و الله يا أم هاني ، أبكيتني، و حّسَّستني بالمرض، والله حتى كلمة السعال ، أصبحت تحسسني بالسعال، شوَّقتنا، 
لُطفا بنا، أين البقية، أكملي بارك الله فيكِ،  العاقبة للحلقة الأخيرة : (

----------


## أم هانئ

حيا الله الأخوات الكريمات أحسن الله إليكن جميعا في الدارين
حقا  تجاذبني الابتسام و الدمع وأنا أقرأ ما جادت به أناملكن
من تعليقات رائقات .... أشكر لكن رقة قلوبكن وأقر أنكن
قوارير أتشرف بمتابعتهن بوركتن جميعا .

----------


## أم هانئ

20- ومن الجراحة المحددة إلى الرعاية المشددة ...!!


تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-



أفقت من لجة الذكريات ، على صوت إحدى الممرضات :

- هلمي إلى حجرة الجراحات ...

فما إن دخلت ، إلا وسقطت أمي على الأرض 

فقدتْ الوعي ، وما ادخر قريباي الطبيبان في إفاقتها من سعي

أما أبي وخاطبي : فكانا إلى الحائط يستندان ، يدعوان ويبكيان ..

أذكر أني قبل أن أُخدّر : أخذت في خفية أستغفر ، و للشهادتين أكرر..

و تقريبا استمرت الجراحة ثلاث ساعات ، لكني لم أفق إلا بعد ساعات وساعات 

أول ما انتبهت له ما يصدر عني من أنّات ، وسمعت أحدهم : 
لا تراعوا فمازالت غائبة في سبات

فأردت أن أتحسس بدني لأتأكد أنني مستورة ؟

فراعني كثرة ما أوصلوه ببدني فكنت على الثبات مجبورة ..

فلما أردت مع القوم الحديث ، راعني أن فمي تحت كمامة التنفس حبيس

فبكيت لما غلبني السعال ، ووجدت ألما شديدا له في الحال

وانتبهت أمي على صوت السعال والبكاء ، فاقتربت وقد لمعت عيناها بالرجاء

- حبيبتي : هل أنت بعافية ؟

- فأجبتها من أسفل القناع : استريني يا أمي الغالية ...

- فقالت تحاول معي الاقناع : والله أسترك قدر المستطاع !

وها أنا أرافقك في الرعاية المشددة ، رغم قوانين المشفى الرافضة

بفضل الله قبل الأطباء شفاعة طبيبينا الأقرباء ...

فلما زاد بي السعال ومن ثمة زاد ألمي عن الاحتمال ،

- قلت في رجاء :أمي استدعي أحد الأطباء ، عله يعطيني ما يجعل الألم يُطاق ...

فجاءني طبيب الدوام الليلي : وأعطاني ما به غبت عن وعيي ..

وفي الصباح أفقت على ألم مبرّح ، وكنت بذا للطبيب أصرح

فلكل حركة يسببها السعال ، آلام في كتفي تفوق الاحتمال ..!!

وسأعافيكم من وصف كيف اخترقت بعض الأنابيب أضلاعي و صدري

لتخرج ما ينتج من دم وقيح عن جرحي ...

فلما شكوت لأمي شديد همي لاضطراري كشف وجهي وبعض من
جسدي ... 

- دهشت وقال معاتبة : إذن أنت عن فضل الإله غائبة !!!

- ألا ترين تعرّي من حولك !! ألا تحمدين الله على وضعك !!

فلما نظرت حولي وتفكرت في أمري ، أقررت في نفسي 
بأنه مهما كان ثوبي ، فهو ستر عليّ من ربي ...


يتبـــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

21- وافترقنا في نفس المكان ..


تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-



قضيت بعض الوقت في الرعاية المشددة ، ثم وضعوا عني كل الأجهزة

إلا ما كان مخترقا للأضلاع والأنسجة .

وبفضل الله عادت رئتاي للعمل ، فقرروا انتقالي لإحدى الحجر

إلا أنهم أرسلوني إلى قسم يتناسب مع حالتي ، غير القسم الذي فيه رفيقتي

فشق عليّ غيبتي عليها ، وقد زاد شوقي وحنيني إليها 

وكلانا لا تستطيع زيارة رفيقتها ، فأنبوب التنفس كالقيد لها

بينما أعجز عن موافاتها ، فكانت أمي تطمئنني عليها

وتنقل منها السلام وكذا إليهـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــا .

وبعد عدة أيام لا أذكر عددها ، تحايلتُ بكل حيلة حتى أخذتني أمي عندها 

وكم سعدنا باللقاء في جو من الألفة والوداد والنقاء ...

و كنت فيما بعد أزورها غبّا ، فقد كلفت بها - رحمها الله - حبّــــــــــــ  ــا ..



يتبــــــــــع .

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

> 21- وافترقنا في نفس المكان ..
> 
> 
> 
> و كنت فيما بعد أزورها غبّا ، فقد كلفت بها - رحمها الله - حبّــــــــــــ  ــا ..
> 
> يتبــــــــــع .


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، لا أستطيع وصف وقع هذه الكلمة على مرمى البصر،
 فهذا في البال لم يخطر  و التفكير عنه استتر، سبحان خالق البشر، هنا حقَّ علي النظر ،
و تحمَّست للمتابعة أكثر..
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، و الحمد لله على العافية و أدام علينا الله الستر.

----------


## أم هانئ

> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، لا أستطيع وصف وقع هذه الكلمة على مرمى البصر،
> فهذا في البال لم يخطر و التفكير عنه استتر، سبحان خالق البشر، هنا حقَّ علي النظر ،
> و تحمَّست للمتابعة أكثر..
> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، و الحمد لله على العافية و أدام علينا الله الستر.


 آمين آمين آمين 

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله .........ابتسامة

----------


## أم هانئ

22- الســــــــــــ  رّ ....!!


تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-



بعد أن استرددت كامل وعيي ، أخذت أسأل كل من حولي  
من أهل أو ممرضات أو أطباء : ترى ما ماهية الداء ؟ ! 
فلما لم يشأ أحد منهم بعد الجراحة ، أن يجيب عن تساؤلي بصراحة !! 
وقد كنت سمعت قريبيي من الأطباء يناشدان الجرّاح في رجاء :
فضلا هذه موافقتنا على أن الاستئصال لما تراه مباح ؛
حتى نجنب المسكينة آلام إعادة فتح الجراح . 
فلما أفقت ومازال بي السعال ، واستمر النزف كما كان قبلا الحال 
فضلا عن رداءة إغلاق الجرح ، علمت أنني لابد معيدة للترح ... 
فكنت أبكي من الألم ، ليس على ذات الألم ؛ ولكن لاضطراري تكراره كما بذا عُلم .. 
ولست والله بالتي تشكو مما يحتمل ، ولا تسخط ما جرى به القدر 
ولكن كان الله أعلم بحال ، فقد كان ما يحدث لي فوق احتمالي ... 
فكنت أكثر من البكاء في صمت ، وقد أشفقت على نفسي وما به أُصبت... 
ولا تنسوا فقدي الدعم من صديقتي ، متنفسي رفيقة محنتي !! 
كنت أسأل أبي : ما قال الجرّاح ، وبما تراه لكم باح ؟! 
فكان يداري في جوابه وهو يحاول منع هطول دموعه  
وكذا فعلت أمي وخاطبي حتى الطبيبان من أقاربي .. 
فلما ألححت بالسؤال : لم ترك الجرّاح الداء دون إزالة أو استئصال ؟!! 
أجمعوا على أنه أراد تحليل عينة ، وقال بضرورة ذلك قبل أن تصير الإزالة ممكنة . 

وقالوا يطمئنونني : لا تراعي فذلك إجراء راتب أمني . 
هو خرّاج بالرئة على غير المتوقع ، احمدي الله ، واتركي عنك القلق بترفع  
والحق أني كنت تواقة النفس إلى الفرْح ، فقبلت كلامهم بلا تشكك أو قدح 
ومتأخرا جدا : علمت أن الجميع كانوا يعانون من شدة القلق ، بينما أنا في غفلتي أغرق !! 
و ................... 

يتبــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

23- البشـــــــــــ  ــــــــرى ....




تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-


وبعد عدة أيام إذا بالأهل و الرفقاء و الجيران جميعا يحضرون

سعداء يهللون وبالسلامة والعافية يهنئون !!

- فسألتهم بعجب : يا قومنا ما الذي جدّ وما السبب ؟

- فبكى أبي وقال يا أغلى البنات : حمدا لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات...

- فلما رأى ما بي من حيرة أتم - حفظه الله - لك البشرى بنيتي لك البشرى !!

- فقلت بم تبشرون ! ألا تتفضلون عليّ وتُعْلِمون !!

- سكت أبي هنيهة يتدبر ثم بدأ الكلام بعد أن قرر :
بنيتي لقد كادت قلوبنا عليك تتفطــــر
حين أعلمنا الجرّاح بما ظن عن دائك وفكرّ :
قال أنه حين رأى ما أصاب الرئة ظنه نوع من الورم ، 
لذا لم يستطع استئصاله إلا بعد تحليل وجـــزْم ...

- ثم أمر بتحليل العينة في عدد من الأماكن المعينة 
حتى يكون من الأمر على بينة ، وعسى النتائج تكون 
على عكس ما بدا له مطمئنة ..

- ولم نشأ إعلامك ، حتى لا تقلقي ويتكدر بالك
وبقينا في انتظار وقلق هائج ، حتى منّ الله علينا بأفضل النتائج ...

- وكنت أستمع إليه ودموعه تجري على خديه ، وقد تحرك قلبي شفقة لا عليّ بل عليه

وعندها لهجت بالحمد لله كثيرا ، وكم وددت أن أسجد لله على الأرض طويلا

إلا أنني كنت لا أستطيع ، لذا اجتزأت بخشوع قلبي للسميع...

وكم رق قلبي على جميع من حولي ؛ كم عانوا- أكرمهم الله - من قلق لأجلي ...



و ... يتـــبـــــــــ  ـــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

24-وانتقلت سامية ، وبقيتُ في انتظار الجراحة التالية ...!!



تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-


كان الداء خرّاج بالرئة بذا تملك الجميع العجب ؛

العجب لأن : أعراض المرض عندي خالفت كل ما سُطر في الكتب !!

فصار ينبغي أن يسارعوا بإجراء الجراحة التالية 

قبل أن تلتئم الجراح الحالية ، وإذا بهم يُنظرونني أياما كثيرة متتالية !!

فلما تعجبت وللطبيب سألت ، قــــــــال :

- اختلفت المشفى مع الجرّاح ، وهناك محاولات للإصلاح

- فلما سألت بدهشة : ألا يوجد غيره في هذه المشفى !!!

- قال برأفة واحتواء :
هو من باشر بالجراحة في الابتداء ، فلا أنسب منه ليتم عمل الانتهاء.

وطال انتظاري ، والله سبحانه أعلم بحالي :

والله ما تركني في الليل والنهار سعالي ، وذلك النزف الذي دائما ما كدر بالي

أما عن آلام الجرح غير المنغلق بدقة ، وفقدي ساعتئذ لدعم أفضل رفقة .....

كذا كنت أتحرك بالكاد ، فترتعش ركبتاي إذا مشيت خطوات

وكانت إحدى أخواتي تحممني ، والأخرى ترجلني ...

فشعرت أني عبء على الجميع ، وهذا لعمرى شعور مؤلم ومريع !!

ومما زاد حزني ووحشتي ، أن انتقلت من المشفى صديقتي ..

فطالت الليالي وثقلت عليّ الأيام ، وازداد شعوري بالحزَن والسقام 

و بعد شهرين من الانتظار ، جاءتني من تحمل الأخبار

قالت : أبشري ؛ ستقابلين الجراح هذه الليلة وليس في الصباح ...

فتملكني شعور بقرب الفرج ، أفقدنيه الجرّاح بكل قسوة وحرج ...!!


و.... يتبــــــــــــ  ــــع .

----------


## لجين الندى

والله ان أصعب شيء على الانسان 
أن يشعر أنه أصبح عبئاً على الآخرين

أحسن الله اليكِ

تابعي ..
فنحن ننظر الباقي بلهفة شديدة

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

خلاص قررت ما أقرأها حتى تنهيها أم هانيء لأني أفتح بلهف وأقرأ مستمتعة ومتأثرة ثم أقف عند (إضافة رد)..فأحزن لأنني مشتاقة أقرأها كاملة ولاأريد أن أقطع شوقي بكلمة (إضافة رد )(الرد السريع)..زاااادك   الله من فضله ياأم هانيء من أجمل ما قرأت من القصص..

----------


## أم هانئ

> والله ان أصعب شيء على الانسان 
> أن يشعر أنه أصبح عبئاً على الآخرين
> 
> أحسن الله اليكِ
> 
> تابعي ..
> فنحن ننظر الباقي بلهفة شديدة


جزاك الله خيرا و بارك فيك أختنا الكريمة
 الله المستعان .





> خلاص قررت ما أقرأها حتى تنهيها أم هانيء لأني أفتح بلهف وأقرأ مستمتعة ومتأثرة ثم أقف عند (إضافة رد)..فأحزن لأنني مشتاقة أقرأها كاملة ولاأريد أن أقطع شوقي بكلمة (إضافة رد )(الرد السريع)..زاااادك   الله من فضله ياأم هانيء من أجمل ما قرأت من القصص..


حقا ليس الأمر بيدي أحسن الله إليك ...
قدر الطوق أكتب المشاركات ، ولكن حقا طويلة هي الذكريات
فاعذريني واتركي القراءة حتى يأذن الله بالتمام بوركت

وفي الأخير : إن كانت تلك القصة جميلة - كما تقولين - فلعل ذلك لأنها 
- ليست من الخيال
- بل وقعت أحداثها على الحقيقة 
- صادقة خرجت من قلب الصديقة .... 

بوركـــــــــــ  ـــــــت .

----------


## أم هانئ

25- لن نجري الجراحة ...!! 

تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-


واجتمعت بالجرّاح الجديد ونائبه المعالج العتديد ، 
وكنت بفضل الله ذات وعي لحالتي شديد 
فلما نظر الجرّاح الجديد التقارير ، وأخبره عن تفاصيل حالتي نائبه الخبير 
- أطرق طويلا ثم ناقش نائبه كثيرا :
حقا كانت الجراحة لنجاح التشخيص دليلا ، إلا أننا سنباشر بالعلاجات ،
دون أن نضطر لحجرة الجراحات ... 
- وسمعت ما قال ووعيته ذاهلة ؛ فلم أطـق صبرا فأسرعت قائلة :
فضلا اسمحا لي بمداخلة ؟ 
- فأذنا لي بـعجب ، فعارضت ما سمعت بكل منطق وأدب :
سيدي قد جربت بالفعل كل العلاجات من ستة أشهر دون تقدم أو ثبات !! 
- فقاطعني الجرّاح : نعم ولكن هذا كان قبل التشخيص بفلاح ! 
- فأجبته بتصبر وصراحة : سيدي منذ شهرين تمت بالفعل الجراحة 
وتناولت كل العلاجات الحديثة والمتاحة ، فلم تحقق و لو يسيرا من الراحة !!! 
- فأجابني لم تصرين بنيتي على الجراحة ، 
إنها خطرة جدا إن أرت كامل الحق والصراحة ؟!!
سنفسخ الأضلاع والقفص الصدري ، وستستغرق الجراحة
طويلا في رأيي ...!! 

- ففاجأته بالقول : ألم أخض شبيهتها من قبـــل !! 
و بينما كان وقع كلامي على وجه الجرّاح سالبا ،
تيقنت مما ارتسم من موافقة على وجه نائبه
أن كلامي كان حقا صائبـــــا . 

- فقال الجرّاح عذرا فما زلت أقول ،
أن المباشرة بالعلاج أولا أمر معقول . 
فلما شعرت أن التحاور غير مجدٍ ولا مقبول ،  
قمت مقهورة أروم إلى حجرتي الوصول ... 
جارية دموعي أقول : اللهم منّ على أمتك بشفاء عاجل مأمول ... 

و ....... يتبــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

26- وتركتُ خاطبـــي ...!!



تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-


ضاقت علي الأرض بما رحبت ، وأثقلها ما مر بها وما حَملت !

فما عدت أطيق الكلام مع أحد ، ودوام وقتي أبكي للرب الصمد

وكان هذا لضغوطات غير ما صدر عن الجرّاح من قرارات :

فقد خضت مع خاطبي مشكلات ، تزامنت مع ما مرّ بي من ملابسات

ويحسن أن أقص عليكم ما حدث من البداية ؛ لتعلموا كيف تسلسلت أحداث الحكاية

قد كنت قبل أن أمرض لزواجي الوشيك أستعد ، وكان ذلك قبل سبعة أشهر بالعدد 

وقد كان خاطبي أحد الأفاضل ، نعدّ لعرسنا بجد و بلا أدنى مشاكل .

فلما حدث أن مرضت وبعد شهرين بالعدد ، عرضت عليه انهاء الأمر والترك

فقد أشفقت عليه من الانتظار ، وبخاصة بعد حيرة الأطباء وما قد صار

فتمسك - أكرمه الله - بالبقاء ، و رفض أن يتركني بإيباء !!

وكان كل يوم يأتي إلى المشفى ؛ سائلا عن الأخبار راجيا الله أن أشفى .

وكم أجللته لموقفه الكريم ، وما رأيت منه إلا كل خلق رائق و سليم !

وكم أهداني - أكرمه الله - من محارم ورقية ، وغيرها وغيرها بسخاء ونفس رضية !!

فكانت أفعاله - أكرمه الله - داعمة ، ولم أجد عليه حتى ذات يوم لائمة .

ففي صباح يوم من أواخر أيامي في المشفى الأول :

أعلمتني طبيبتي بضرورة نقل بعض الدماء للرقي بحالتي ..

وكانت طبيبة دمثة الأخلاق ، أعددتها من ألطاف الرزاق 

ظللنا على تواصل بعد أن تركتُ مشفاها ، تسأل عن حالتي وترعاها

تبغي وجه الله مولاها ، أحسن الله إليها ورعاها .

قالت لي تلك الطبيبة وقد كانت من نفسي قريبة :

ستحتاجين إلى بعض الدماء ... ؟

فأجبتها :لكن ... ليس من السوق برجاء ...؟

قالت حفظها الإله : الحق معك ، انظري فصيلتك ، ثم أحضري ثلاثة من قرابتك ..

فقلت بيسر و سلاسة : أظن أن خاطبي أحد هؤلاء الثلاثة ...


و ............ يتبــــــــــع .

----------


## حكمة

: )**
المزيد من الابتسامات ؛ تحمل المزيد من الدعاء 
 بارك اللهم في أم هانىء وحقق لها خير الأماني

و ....... متــــــــــــا  بــــــــعـــــ  ـــــين .

----------


## مبتدئة

بارك الله بك وبقلمك يا أم هانئ وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء على ما تفيديننا به .

----------


## أمة القادر

> بارك الله بك وبقلمك يا أم هانئ وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء على ما تفيديننا به .


ءامين ءامين

----------


## أم هانئ

أخواتي الكريمات جزاكن الله خيرا جميعا وأحسن إليكن 
شرفت بكريم مروركن .

----------


## أم هانئ

27- موقف عجيب ...!!




تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-



حين طلبوا مني دماء مطابقة ، كان خاطبي أول من تذكرت أن دماءه موافقة

و في وقت الزيارة أخبرت الجميع ، فعرضوا التبرع بشكل مرحب وسريع 

و كان خاطبي - على غير عادته - صامتا ، ولم يشارك في الحوار بل ظل في عزلته جامدا !!

وبالطبع لم أبادر بإخباره أني سارعت بعرض اسمه 

وحتى انصرف وأنا أترقب منه أدنى بادرة ، و حقا كنت من ردة فعله تلك حائرة !!

فلم يشارك في الكلام ، حتى ألقى حين انصرافه المبكر السلام !!

وتركت أبي وجمع من جيراني وأقاربي ، يتناقشون كيف سيلبون حاجتي ومطلبي ؟

وفي الصباح حضر جمع من الجيرة ، فضلا عن بعض الرفقاء والأقرباء ،
كل يسابق إلى التبرع بالدماء ...

كانوا - جزاهم الله خيرا - عشرة أفراد وفوقهم ثلاثة ، بينما احتاج الأطباء - فقط - إلى ثلاثة 

فانصرف العشرة وكل منهم يبدي التحسر ، فهون أبي عليهم بقوله :
إن الله على طيب نوايكم يأجر .

وكنت أوصيت أبي ألا يترك أكياس الدم بعد التبرع ، خشية أن تستبدل دون أن يشعر .

فعمل أبي - حفظه الله - بالنصيحة ، وهدد إن قربها أحد أن يحدث له فضيحة !

وفي الأخير : أحضرها أبي في حبور ، بينما تخلف خاطبي لأول مرة عن الحضور !!!


و ........... يتبـــــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

28- ووجدت عليه ...




تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-


ظللت أعمل الفكر ، تُرى ماذا حدث ؟ وما جد من أمر ؟!!

أولا التزامه الصمت ، ثم عدم متابعته للأمر !!

فظللت أبكي وحدي ،حتى حضرت أمي ...

فسألت بلهفة : بنيتي ماذا يبكيك ؟! رجاء يكفيك ما فيك !!

فقلت لها فضلا اجلسي بجانبي ، ثم أعطيتها ما نزعت من حلي أهداه لي خاطبي

فنظرت - حفظها الله - في دهشة ! فبادرتها : رجاء لا أريده ألبتة ...

قالت : بنيتي ارعوي ، ماذا فعل الرجل فضلا اروي لي ؟!!

قلت بعجب : حقا ... ألا تعلمين السبب ؟!!

قالت بنيتي أعلميني فضلا اهدئي وناقشيني ؟

قلت باكية : ألم تري أولا كيف صمت ، ثم حين الجد مع القوم ما وُجد ؟!!

وهنا زاد علي السعال ، وكثر نزفي من شديد الانفعال ...

قالت وقد فزعت : لعل له من عذر ، صبرا حتى يأتي ويتجلي لنا الأمر !!

ثم هبي أنه أخطأ عمدا ، ألا يشفع كل خير قدمه سابقا !!
ألم يزدد بك بعد مرضك هذا تمسكا !!
ألم يصبر على تأخر العرس ، ألم يجمع بيديه من على الأرض النزف !!
لا تكوني جاحدة ، فقد علمتك دينة وللجميل حامدة ...
ثم أضافت وهي تبكي : ثم - بنيتي - ضعي في اعتبارك ما سيقال :
تركها لما يئس من الشفاء وتغير الحال ...

تقبلت من أمي كلماتها التي شفعتها بساخن دموعها ... 

ثم حضر أبي وشيخ من أقاربي ... وسمعا بالحوار ، فأيدوا أمي بذا القرار


فسكت ولما قرروا خضعت ولكني - للحق - قد أضمر في أعماقي عليه
شديد وجد ...


و .................يتبع

----------


## أم هانئ

29- المصالحة .......!



تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-



وحضر خاطبي ولم يقدم بين يدي حديثه عذرا .. !!

فلما استشعر من جانبي غضبا ، وجه إلى والدّي سؤلا !

فأخبرته أمي لمَ أنا واجدة وغضبى ...

- فقال بدهشة : فمن مثل التبرع بالدم تصيبني الخشية !!

- فلم أستطع إلا المداخلة وأسرعت قائلة :
كان يمكنك - بكل بساطة ويسر - إبداء ذلك العذر
و بلا شك كنا سنراعي ذلك الأمر ونقبله بلا عتاب ولا لوم ...
فما وجدنا إلا من التزامكم الصمت ...!! ثم تغيبكم الذي أثار عجب القوم : 
فمنهم من تعجب وسكت ، ومنهم من سأل عن السبب ..!!
فقط كان يجزئك محض التواجد والحضور ،
أما عن التبرع فلست بمضطر ولا مجبور..!!

- فقال يتعجب : ولم الحضور !! ألم تسر بخير كل الأمور !!

- فلما ساد بعد قوله هذا الصمت ؛ أضاف لينتهي هذا الأمر :
على كل حال لم أتعمد ، ولكل من حضر أو تبرع نحمد .

ثم أعقب قوله بإخراج تحفة من جيبه ؛ يشفع بها ما قدم من عذره ..

- هنا تدخل أبي في الحوار ، بعد طول صمت وانتظار :
لا عليكم فإن الأمر يسير ، وأرجو عدم إضافة شيء لما قد قيـــــــل ...

والحق بقي في نفسي شيء عليه ، لا بسبب الخشية كان الوجد
بل لطريقته في معالجة الأمر ، وتمريره إياه بكل عفوية ويسر ...
ماذا لو لم يكن معي أبي ، أكان في مثل هذا الموقف تاركي ...!!

وأفقت من لجة الأفكار على ذلك الاستفسار :

- وما فعل الأطباء بتلكم الدماء ؟

- فأجابت أمي :
لم يفعلوا شيئا بعد ، أظن أنهم سيعطونها إياها اليــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــوم ...


و.................يتبــ  ـــــــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

30- وزاد الوجد ...........!!



تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-



وقبيل المساء ، حضر بعض الأطباء ؛ ليباشروا بإعطائي الدماء 

فظلوا يحاولون ويحاولون وعليّ يتناوبون !!

ولساعات كل وريد يجربون ، ولكن قطرة دم واحدة ما أعطون !!

وفي المآل أعلنوا أن انتفاعي بتلك الدماء محال ...

فحمدت الله على ما انتهى إليه أمري ، مؤمنة أن من المحال أن أحصّل ما ليس برزقي ..

فملأ قلبي الرضا ، وفي قولي وعلى محياي - بفضل من الله - بــدا

وفي اليوم التالي ، سارع الجميع يسألون عن حالي :

ما فعل الأطباء ؟ و هل أخذتِ الدماء ؟ 

فلما قصصت ما جرى وأنا راضية غير متأثّرة

حمد الجميع الإله ، متقبلين قضاه

وإذا بصوت طرب فرح : يحمد الله في مرح ... 
أرأيتِ كيف حفظ الله علي دمي !!


فكأن كلماته سهام صائبة ، أحالتني حزينة خائبة ...
فأضمرتها وكان لها أثر بالسلب : شديد انكسار قد أصاب القلــــــــب ..


و ............. يتبــــــع .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيك أم هانئ

 في تلك الذكريات عبرة وعظة

----------


## مبتدئة

أختي الفاضلة أم هانئ بارك الله بك ووفقك لكل خير .
هل تسمحين لنا بنقل موضوعاتك الى منتديات أخرى ؟

----------


## أم هانئ

> بارك الله فيك أم هانئ
> 
> في تلك الذكريات عبرة وعظة


وفيك بارك الله بنت محمد نسأل الله النفع والقبول آمين أحسن الله إليك





> أختي الفاضلة أم هانئ بارك الله بك ووفقك لكل خير .
> هل تسمحين لنا بنقل موضوعاتك الى منتديات أخرى ؟


وفيك بارك الله أختنا الكريمة 

أما عن نقلك الكريم لما شئت من مواضيعني
فأحسن الله إليك افعلي على الرحب والسعة 

وجزاك الله عنا خيرا ...

----------


## أم هانئ

31- سبحان الله : من قسوة إلى رأفة .......!!



تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-


ومر على ما حدث حوالي أربعة أشهر ...

ثم شاء الإله أن ذات الموقف يتكــــــرر ...

فبعد إجراء الجراحة ، وتشخيص الداء بوضوح وصراحة

وحين كنت في انتظار الجراحة الثانية ، قال لي النائب القرارت التالية :

- نحن بحاجة إلى دماء ساخنة ، حين نجري الجراحة الثانية

نريد أكثر من فرد أختنا الفضيلة ، يتطابقون معك في الفصيلة

و بعد التأكد من صلاحهم ، ونقاء دمائهم ، يتواجدون وقت الجراحة بأعيانهم

لنأخذ منهم وننقله في الحال إليك ، فأنت بحاجة إلى دماء ساخنة لا أخفي عليك !

نعم قد لطف الله بك إلى الآن ، فأنت بحاجته الماسة - كما تعلمين - منذ زمان !!

وكان بحق بادي الرأفة والاهتمام ، على عكس ما سبق وكان !!

من يصدق أنه نفس الطبيب ، الذي ردني بقسوة من قريب !! (1)

فقلت له : إن شاء الله نحاول تلبية ما تطلب ، أكرمك الله على ما تنصح به وتتعب ..

فابتسم بشفقة و حياء ، ثم دعا لي بتمام العافية والشفاء ...

وأضمرت في نفسي لخاطبي اختبارا ، على أساسه سيكون اختيارا ..


و............... يتبــــــــــــ  ع .


---------------------------------------------------


(1) تذكرون ذلك الطبيب الذي أعلن تأجيل الجراحة
وناقشني بقسوة في الباحة . في مشاركتي بعنوان :
19 - انتظـــــار قاتــــل ...!!

----------


## أم هانئ

32- فلما كرر تقرر ...!




تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-


فلما حضر الجميع إلى زيارتي ، أعلمتهم بخبيئتي ...

وقصصت عليهم كلام الطبيب من البداية ؛ ناظرة منهم التعليق في النهاية .

ووجهت إلى خاطبي السؤال : ما ترى في ذلك الحال ؟

فأجاب - أكرمه الله - : بورك فيمن سبق وجاء ...

ثم التزم بعدُ الصمت ، معرضا عن المشاركة في مناقشة الأمر ..

فلما كرر ما أخشاه ؛ أضمرت مفارقته بلا تردد ولا أناة .

فلما خلوت بأمي ، أخبرتها عن عزمي ، فسارعت - كعادتها - إلى لومي !!

فبكيت وقد فقدت كل قدرة على الاحتمال : والله لأتركنّه في الحال...

فطفقتْ تذكرني بما سيقال ، فصرختُ ولم أفسح لها المجال :

أمي لا يعنيني ما قيل أو يقال ، ما عدتُ أتحمل تلكم الأثقال..!

وأسكتني شديد السعال ، ونزف صاحبه بطبيعة الحال ....

فما إن استطعت إلا وأتممت : بالله قولي لم أحبسه ، مادمت مضمرة تركه !!

نعم قد أكون بسبب المرض شديدة التحسس حتى من الهواء الذي أتنفس !

إلا أنني أشعر بشديد نفور ، لا أستطيع معه التريث أو القبول !

والله لم أر منه إلا الخير كله ، ووالله لا أجحد صبره وفضله .

ولكن لعل الخير في المفارقة ، رزقه الله زوجة صحيحة موافقة .

صاحبت حروف كلماتي الدماء ، وجرت دموع عيني بسخاء

فقالت بعد أن رق قلبها عليّ : أرجو ألا تندمي يوما بنية !

فقلت وقد خف عن نفسي الألم : لله في شأنه حكم :

قدر الله بهذا المرض الفراق ، فسبحانه لم يجعل بيننا وفاق .

ردي عليه هداياه ، و أعلميه أني عليه غير واجدة و لكريم ما قدم

غير جاحدة ، رزقه الله الخير حيث كان على مرّ الزمان والمكان ...

فلما أعلموه بذلك ، لم يوافق - أكرمه الله - أبدا أن يفارق !!

وقال : أعلموها أن القرار في هذا الوقت ليس بالصواب !!

إلا أنني أغلقت إلى المراجعة كل نافذة وباب !!

وفقط حينها ملأ نفسي شعور بالطمأنينـــة و السلام ....

ووالله ما انتابني يوما على ذلك ندم أو ملام 

فلم يكن بيننا رزق ، كذا قدر الإله الحق ...


و...... يتبـــع .

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

أعانك الله على الإتمام و أعاننا الله على الإنتظار : )

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

أي والله....
أعانك الله على الإتمام و أعاننا الله على الإنتظار

----------


## أم هانئ

> أعانك الله على الإتمام و أعاننا الله على الإنتظار : )


آمين ... جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك






> أي والله....
> أعانك الله على الإتمام و أعاننا الله على الإنتظار


 آمين ... جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك

----------


## أم هانئ

33- إلى مشفى جامعي ...!!



تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-


وكان ما سبق محض نبذة عما كنت فيه أغرق 
فصرت إلى الحزن أقرب ، ومن الحديث مع أيٍ أهرب 
فبعد منع الجراحة ، ما عدت أهنأ براحة ... 
ما عدت أملك دمعي ، فحزن أهلي لأجلي .. 
وذهبوا إلى الجراح الأول خارج المشفى ، وسألوه :
هل يمكن بلا جراحة أن تشفى ؟ 
- فقدم بقوله - أكرمه الله - :
كل شيء بمشيئة الإله ، ثم أكد بشدة أن لا ،
وأنه لا سبيل إلا الجراحة حسب ما يراه ...
وأضاف : الحق ستسوء حالتها مع التباطؤ والأناة ... 
- فسألوه : و كيف السبيل ، وما العمل ؟! 
- فأجابهم : إنه في المشفى الذي أنا فيه لم يعد يعمل 
و لكن ...يمكنكم - إن شئتم - أن تأتوني بها في المشفى الجامعي ،
حيث أدرّس هناك وأباشر عملي ... 
فبرق لأهلي بارقة من أمل ، و نقلوني إليه على عجل .. 
وأيضا : حملوني في سيارة المشفى ، إلى حيث يأملون لي أن أشفى 
تركت المشفى الثاني ، بعد أربعة أشهر حواني ... 
وانتقلت إلى مشفى عتيد جامعي ، وهناك كم من عجب حدث معي ... !! 

و.................. يتبـــــــع .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

في آخر السابق كانت صاحبتنا ستجري الجراحة مع الجراح الثاني واحتاجت لدم ساخن جارٍ، وأضمرت فسخ الخطبة وأعلنت رأيها بشدة!!


فلماذا الآن في هذه المشاركة تذهب إلى الجراح القديم ثم تغير المشفى؟

هناك حلقة سقطت سهوا؟!

----------


## أم هانئ

> في آخر السابق كانت صاحبتنا ستجري الجراحة مع الجراح الثاني واحتاجت لدم ساخن جارٍ، وأضمرت فسخ الخطبة وأعلنت رأيها بشدة!!
> 
> 
> فلماذا الآن في هذه المشاركة تذهب إلى الجراح القديم ثم تغير المشفى؟
> 
> هناك حلقة سقطت سهوا؟!


أولا : جزاك الله خيرا على المتابعة 

ثانية : لا يوجد أي سقط ولا سهو فتسلسل الأحداث أخيتي :

أنها لما وصلت مع الجراح الجديد إلى أنه لا جراحة 

فبكت وساءت حالتها ثم صرحت أن هذا ليس السبب الأوحد

وقصت - رجوعا بالأحداث - ما حدث في فترة الانتظار من مشكلات 

مع الخاطب وموضوع ترتيبها مع النائب للدماء كانت قبل أن تقابل

الجراح الجديد ........... فهو رجوع لذكر أحداث في فترة الانتظار

ثم لما اتخذت قرار الترك ، و علمت بقرار الجراح ... هنا بدأ الأهل

يرجعون للجراح الأول خارج المشفى ...

القصد : أنا لا أتقن القص ، ولا أستطيع مراعاة الحبكة القصصية 

لذا أكتب مواقف منفصلة يجمعها إطار متصل .... 

فأحيانا أذكر حدثا لاحقا ثم أعود لذكر حدث سابق 

مما قد يشعر بفجوة أو سقط .............. ولعلك تعذرين ضعفي إذا علمتي 

أن قصدي في المقام الأول والأخير ليس القص للقص

بل أروم إبراز العبر مما وراء الحدث ......


وعلى كل حال أقدم إليكم الاعتذار ... 

و هذا قدركم فاعذروني دام فضلكم ---- ابتسامة

----------


## أم هانئ

34 - وكانت البداية غير مبشرة ..!!



تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-



أجلسوني في ساحة الانتظار ، حتى انقضى نصف النهار .. 
وأخيرا جاء الطبيب النائب ، ليباشر باتخاذ القرار الصائب .. 
فلما رأني بكامل الحجاب ، ارتسم على محياه تعبير عجاب !! 
فلما أراد أن يباشر بالفحص ، أبيت لعدم ضرورة الأمر ! 
- وبادرت أعتذر منه وأقول : كل شيء في الأوراق مسطور !! 
- فقال بغضب عظيم : يا هذه ما كل هذا الذي ترتدين !!
أما تعلمين أنك من كل ثيابك حين الجراحة ستجردين !! 
فكانت كلماته مؤلمة بل وقحة صادمة !! 
فاستثارني بشدة ، ولم يخلُ جوابي عليه من قسوة وحدة .. 
- قلت أعلم بكل تأكيد ، والله على اضطراري حينها شهيد ..
أما الآن فلست مضطرة إلى تكشّف يسير أمام كل من أراد أن يقف أو يسير !!  
- فزاد تغيظا وسأل : ترى ما سيكون معك العمل ؟!! 
- فباشرت أخبره على عجل :
مقدار الحرارة ، ومعدل الضغط ، وحالة الصدر ..
و كذا ذكرت له تشخيص الداء ليس بالعربية بل بلغة الأطباء.. 
- فدهش و سأل : هل أنت زميلة !! 
- فقلت : لا لست بتلك المرتبة الجليلة.. 
- قال : إذن مازلت للطب تدرسين !! 
- فقلت : إن هذا لا يكون .. 
- فقال : لعلك ممرضة أريبة !! 
- فقلت : بل مسكينة وغريبة ... 
فصمت طويلا غير راضٍ ، ثم قال كأنه قاضٍ : 
- مكانك في قسم كذا ... وابتسم بقسوة كذا لي حينها بدا.. !! 
فلما توجهت للمكان المحدد ، تملكني شعور أنه للتبسم يقصد ...!! 
ثم استغفرت الله من سوء الظن ، وبدأتْ رحلة الشقاء والهـــــــــــ  م ..!! 
و.......... يتبــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــع .

----------


## أمة القادر

جزاك الله خيرا أم هانئ و باركك
أما السهو فقد يظهر بسبب طول القصة و كثرة المواقف و الا فالتسلسل صحيح باذن الله اذا وصلناها ببعضها
نفع الله بكم جميعا و أعان الفاضلة ام هانئ على اتمام هذا العمل الطيب.

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

أخشى أن أغادر هذا المجلس قبل إتمام الأحداث...   إرحمينا يا أم هانئ  ابتسامه

----------


## أم هانئ

> جزاك الله خيرا أم هانئ و باركك
> أما السهو فقد يظهر بسبب طول القصة و كثرة المواقف و الا فالتسلسل صحيح باذن الله اذا وصلناها ببعضها
> نفع الله بكم جميعا و أعان الفاضلة ام هانئ على اتمام هذا العمل الطيب.


آمين آمين آمين ... 
وجزاك أختنا الكريمة وبارك فيك 
أحسن الله إليك حقا أحتاج إلى الدعاء ...... ابتسامة




> أخشى أن أغادر هذا المجلس قبل إتمام الأحداث... إرحمينا يا أم هانئ ابتسامه


إلى أين تذهبين ؟ ! ثم لماذا إيانا تتركين ؟!
نسأل الله أن يرحمنا جميعا أختنا الكريمة 
ووالله ليس بيدي أكثر مما أفعل .... فماذا أفعل !!
ثم لو كان ما يؤخرك عن المغادرة تمام الذكريات 
فلن نتمها - إذن - حتى لا تغادري .............
ابتســـــــــــ  ــامة .

----------


## أم هانئ

35- لقاء مع صوفية قبورية متعصبة ...!!


تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-




فلما دخلت القسم المراد بطاعة ورضا ، راعني كثرة الأسرة فيه و المرضى


فلما استقر بي هناك المقام ، بعد أن ألقيت على الحاضرات السلام


إذا بصاحبة الفراش المجاور ، تتطلع إليّ بفضول و تحاور ..


بعد أن رأيتها تهمز وتلمز ، على ما أرتديه من حجاب و ألبس ..!!


سألت بلهجة قروية متحكمة : أين تسكنين في هذه العاصمة ؟


فتعجبت من هذه الحشرية ، وحاولت إجابتها بنفس رضية


فلما سمعت العنوان ، لمعت عيناها بحبور وافتتــــــــــ  ــان ...


ثم واصلت بسرور الكلام : إذن أنت قريبة من سيدك فـــلان ؟!


فدفعت قولها وقد أثارني وصفها : لم سيدي ...!! لا ليس بسيدي ...!!


فقالت ثائرة بصورت مريع : بل سيدك و سيد الجميع ...!!!


فتغيظت عليها وقلت : مهلك ... مهلك ... بل هو سيدك وحدك ..


فأرسلت لي من عينيها سهام سمية ، وقالت كذا أنتم حاملو شعار السلفية !!!


نحن نحج كل عام إلى هذا الشيخ نتبرك بذلك المقام ...


بينما أنتم بالجوار ، لا تتكلفون زيارته في ليل أو نهار !!!


فلم أستطع الصمت فاندفعت وقلت : فعل ذلك بالإضافة إلى التبرك شرك ؟!


قالت صارخة بصوت مُعَارِك : بل هو قربة نتقرب بها إلى رب المعارج !!


ولكنكم أيها السلف لا تفقهون ؛ تلك عهود ومواثيق نحن بها قائمون ... !!


ثم شزرتني بنظارات نارية ........... ورفعت لواء المخاصمة والعدائية ...!!


والحق كان هذا زيادة في الشقاء و البلاء ، فقد كان يكفيني ما أنا فيه من ألم وعناء ...


و........ يتبـــــــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

36- الســــــــــــ  ـوق ...



تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-



تملك نفسي العجب مما رأيت ، فلم أكن لأحلم بمثله ما حييت ..!!

أولا : تلكـم الصوفية ، وما تعمدت من أذىً دائما توجهه إليّ ..!!

ثانيا : عدم خلو المكان من الزائرين وخاصة من الرجال ،
مما جعل الشعور بالرتياح لمثلي من المحال ..!!

ثالثا : ثَـَـمّ بعض الرجال من العاملين ، للعمل في القسم
كانوا مشاركين .. !! 

رابعا : بعد محل الوضوء ، مما شق عليّ وأشعرني بالسوء.. !!

خامسا : وكان ارتفاع الحرارة من الأسباب ، مع عدم قدرتي على التخفف من الحجاب.. !!

سادسا : وعن تناوب الباعة الجائلين في المكان فحدث ولا تحرَّج
يدخل أحدهم و بما يحمله الأرض يفرش ...!!!

سابعا : كانت المشفى جد بعيدة ، مما قلل الزائرين لي 
فصرت غالب الوقت وحيدة ..!!


فضلا عما ألم بي من قلق وانتظار ...


فلازمني شعور بالمرار ، وفارقني السلام و الاستقرار ...


و.......... يتبـــــــــــع .

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

حسنا يا أم هانئ
سأؤجل مغادرتي حتى إتمام الذكريات.... رجاء أن لا تطيلي... فللغياب مبررات

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

السلام عليكم أم هانئ ، بارك الله فيك ، وفقك الله ونحن ازددنا شوقا للنهاية ، لهذا نضغط عليكِ لتكملِ  فلا تلوميننا،
تسلسل حكاياتك جميل أكملي بارك الله فيك ، 
وعلى كل حال بقي لي على الأكثر ثلاثة أيام و أغادر المجلس إلى بيتي إن شاء الله،
فلا تنسي ما وعدتني به، و أتمنى إكمال القصة، السلام عليكم.
أحبكم في الله / أم يوسف العربي.

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

طويلبة علم جزائرية
إتفقنا في الكنية  وفي البلد وفي المغادرة أيضا (ابتسامه)

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> حسنا يا أم هانئ
> سأؤجل مغادرتي حتى إتمام الذكريات.... رجاء أن لا تطيلي... فللغياب مبررات





> السلام عليكم أم هانئ ، بارك الله فيك ، وفقك الله ونحن ازددنا شوقا للنهاية ، لهذا نضغط عليكِ لتكملِ فلا تلوميننا،
> تسلسل حكاياتك جميل أكملي بارك الله فيك ، 
> وعلى كل حال بقي لي على الأكثر ثلاثة أيام و أغادر المجلس إلى بيتي إن شاء الله،
> فلا تنسي ما وعدتني به، و أتمنى إكمال القصة، السلام عليكم.
> أحبكم في الله / أم يوسف العربي.


لا تقلقا ، سأخبركما بالبقية إن شاء الله تعالى، فأنا هنا باقية ...  :Smile: 
جزى الله خيرا أم هانئء على ما تقدم .

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

بارك الله فيكِ شميسة، و جمعني الله بكم في جنة النعيم يا تسنيم  : )

----------


## أم هانئ

أحسن الله إلى أختنا الكريمة شميسة دائما تسارع لنجدة  أمثالي من الضعيفات...........ا  تسامة بوركت

أما أختاي : تسنيم وأم يوسف ... فدعواتي الحارة لهما بالتوفيق ، وحقا سنفتقد وجودهما العطر ...

أحسن الله إليكن جميعا يا كريمات ، أسأل الله أن يجمع بيننا في واسع الجنات . آمــــــــين .

----------


## أم هانئ

36- الســــــــــــ  ـوق ...



تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-



تملك نفسي العجب مما رأيت ، فلم أكن لأحلم بمثله ما حييت ..!!

أولا : تلكـم الصوفية ، وما تعمدت من أذىً دائما توجهه إليّ ..!!

ثانيا : عدم خلو المكان من الزائرين وخاصة من الرجال ،
مما جعل الشعور بالرتياح لمثلي من المحال ..!!

ثالثا : ثَـَـمّ بعض الرجال من العاملين ، للعمل في القسم
كانوا مشاركين .. !! 

رابعا : بعد محل الوضوء ، مما شق عليّ وأشعرني بالسوء.. !!

خامسا : وكان ارتفاع الحرارة من الأسباب ، مع عدم قدرتي على التخفف من الحجاب.. !!

سادسا : وعن تناوب الباعة الجائلين في المكان فحدث ولا تحرَّج
يدخل أحدهم و بما يحمله الأرض يفرش ...!!!

سابعا : كانت المشفى جد بعيدة ، مما قلل الزائرين لي 
فصرت غالب الوقت وحيدة ..!!


فضلا عما ألم بي من قلق وانتظار ...


فلازمني شعور بالمرار ، وفارقني السلام و الاستقرار ...


و.......... يتبـــــــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

37 - القشة التي قصمت ظهر البعير ...!



تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-



و في الصباح بعد بضعة أيام ، إذا بمجموعة من الطلاب وأستاذهم في الأمام ! 
يلتفون حول السرير ، يتناقشون حالتي بانتباه واهتمام كبير ..! 
فسألت الله ضارعة : بأن يكفينيهم ؛ فما كان رفضي لفحصهم سيرضيهم .. 
فاستجاب الكريم دعائي ، فلهجت أرفع إليه ثنائي ..  
ثم إني فهمت بعض ما قاله الأستاذ ، فكدت أفقد وعي وانقطعت مني الأنفاس ..!! 
قال بغير العربية : هلمَّ نبدأ بعمل منظار ، نستكشف ما قد حدث لرئتها في فترة الانتظار...!!
ثم علنا نبدأ معها بالدواء ، عسانا ننجح بلا جراحة في القضاء على الداء ...!! 
فلما انصرفوا وأتتني ممرضة ، سألتها همسا عن جرَّاحي على حدة ؟ 
فقالت : أخيتي ألا تعلمين أن ذلك الجرّاح الطبيب ، يستعد لسفر خارج البلاد قريب !! 
فاتسعت عيناي في ذهول ، ولم أستطع حبس دمعي عن الهطول !! 
فلما حضر أبي وبعض من أقاربي ذاك النهار ، ألفني على شفا جرف هار ..! 
فلما أعلمته بما كان ، توسلته أن يأخذني في الحال من ذلك المكان ..!! 
وقد أقسمت ألا أخضع لعمل منظار ، فمثل ذلك فوق الطوق والاحتمال ..!! 
خرجت حروف كلماتي مخضبة بالدماء ، و بلغ شديد سعالي ما فوقنا من سماء ..!! 
فأسرع أهلي لمقابلة الجرّاح في عمله الخاص ، ووصلوا إليه أخيرا لاهثي الأنفاس 
فاعتذر منهم أنه لم يستطع الوفاء بالوعد ، لاضطراره إلى سفرة علم جدّ 
ثم قال لهم : إنما هما أسبوعان فقط ، بالإضافة إلى كل الوقت الذي فُقد ... 
فلما أخبروه عن انهياري ، وتدني حالتي وعدم احتمالي ..!! 
أشفق - جزاه الله خيرا - عليّ ، واقترح اقتراحا أحسن فيه كثيرا كثيرا كثيرا إليّ ... 

و............ يتبــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

38- المشفى الأخيــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــر ..



تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-



أحسن الطبيب الجرّاح إذ تفضل على أهلي باقنراح ...

قال - حفظه الإله ورعاه - : سأسافر بعد ثلاثة أيام إن شاء الله 

ليتكم تأتونني بها في مشفى كذا ، وسأعلمهم هناك بكذا وكذا ..

فشكروه على كريم الاقتراح ، واتفقوا معه على نقلي إلى المشفى في الصباح ..

وفي الصباح جاءوا ليأخذوني ، وفي سيارة خاصة إلى مشفاه حملوني

وكان المشفى الجديد ذا نجوم ذوات عدد ، جد بعيد في المكان عن كل ما سبق ...!!

فلما وصلنا المشفى في الظهيرة ، وجدنا كل السبل ممهدة يسيرة..!

خصصت لي غرفة مكيفة خاصة : بها حمام ومكان للضيافة ..!!

وما إن استقر بي هنالك المقام ، حتى باشروا بإعدادي للجراحة في تمام ..!

فأخذوا مني العينات ، و اصطحبوني لعمل صور الأشاعات ..

وكذا انقضت حتى جنّ الليل الساعات ، وتمت بيسر جميع الإجراءات ..

ثم أمروني بالصيام ، وتركوني أقضى أول لياليَّ هناك في راحة و سلام !

وعند تمام الظهيرة من الغد ، كان طبيب التخدير يوصيني بالعدّ ..!

فأسررت بالشهادتين ، وكان آخر ما وعيت له صوت المؤذن في الحيعلتين ..!!


و............ يتبـــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

39- وتمت بفضل الله الجراحة ...




تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-



قلنــا : إن آخر ما سمعت ظهر الأربعاء صوت المؤذن يجهر بــالحيعلتين ، 
ثم إني لم أشعر على الحقيقة إلا قبيل غروب شمس الجمعة بساعتين ..!!

أخبروني أن الجراحة استمرت لساعات طويلة ، وأن حالتي كانت حرجة و خطيرة !!

كما أنهم زودوني بنصف ما يحويه جسدي من دم ، وما أحزنني وأشعرني بالهم 
أنهم اضطروا لجلبها على عجل من أسواق للدم ...!!

أفسد الخراج الفص الأخير من الرئة ، فقرر الجراح استئصاله كاملا كذا رأى ..
قال : قدر الله وما شاء فعل ، والحمد لله أن باقي الرئة جيدة للعمل .

- وحين أفقت ، وعن الوقت سألت ، أفزعني ما علمت : 
حقا أليومين عن الوجود غبت !!

- فقالت أمي : كنت في العناية المشددة ألا تذكرين ؟
وعن الغطاء والستر كنت تسألين !! 
كنت هناك ممددة بين كم هائل من الأجهزة ...!!

وأخذت تذكرني بكلمات ، ودموع جارية وآهــــــــــــ  ــات ،
- وفيما قالت : ألا تذكرين أني صرختُ حين هويتِ أمامنا على الأرض ؟!

- فقلت لا ، كيف حدث هذا بالله ؟!

- قالت : إن الطبيب أصر على عمل صورة أشعة على الصدر
وأنت في وضع القيام ، فأقمناك وإلى جهاز التصوير بالأشعة أسندناك ،
فما مرت برهة إلا وهويتِ على الأرض ، وكادت تتحطم القنينة 
الموصولة بأنبوب إلى الصدر ..!!

- فقلت : بلى بلى .. وكأنه حلــــــــــــم ، خلتها صورا وأحداثا صورها ليّ الوهم ..!! 

ثم شعرت بألم شديد القدر ، مصدره ذلك الأنبوب الذي يخترق الأضلاع والصدر...!!


وفجأة سكتُّ عن الكلام ، وقد انتابني شعور من العجب التام !!

فسألني الحضور حواليّ : مالك هل تعبتِ إي : بنيـــــــة ؟!!

فقلت ودموع الحبور تهطل : ألا ترون أني بفضل الله لا أسعل !!!

ما ظننت أن السعال يوما تاركي ، ولا مذاق الدم وصدأه الملازم لريقي يوما مفارقي !!

ثم طغى على قلبي شعور بالامتنان لفضل القادر الرحمن ..........!!


و... يتبـــــــــع .

----------


## أمة القادر

الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه

----------


## لجين الندى

أحسن الله اليك .. ونفع بك .. وزادك علما ..

بانتظار الباقي يا غالية ..

----------


## رجاء

السلام عليكم أم هانىء،لقد قرأت قصتك وشوقي كبير لمعرفة أحداث النهاية،بارك الله فيك ففي القصة عبر لمن كان له قلب أو ألقى السمع وهو شهيد،والله أسأل أن يرزقنا الرضى بعد القضاء وبرد العيش بعد الموت،آمين.جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## أم هانئ

أخواتي الكريمات :

أمة القادر ، لجين الندى ، رجاء ... أحسن الله إليكن في الدارين

وجزاكم الله خيرا على عطر مروركن وكريم تعليقكن .

----------


## أم هانئ

40 - حــــــــــــــ  ـدث أن ...



تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-



وفي اليوم التالي للجراحة سافر الجراح ، و تعاهدني نوّابه مساء صباح 


كانوا - جزاهم الله خيرا - كثرا ، فما كنت أحفظ لأحدهم اسما ولا وجها ..!


وقد نزعوا عني كل الأجهزة ، إلا خرطوم موصول بالرئة ..


و كان ذلك الأنبوب كعود من الحديد يخترق الضلوع ...!!


وفي اليوم الرابع ، تصاعد الألم مع كل نفس بتتابع ..!!


فلم أستطع الاحتمال ، وجرى دمعي لذلك وسال ... !!


فطلبت استدعاء أحد النوّاب ، عساه يخفف عني ذلك العذاب ..!


وبعد قليل من الزمان ، دخل أحدهم بمعطفه الأبيض عليّ المكان ...





فبادرته أشكو مما أعاني ، فاستمع قلقا ولم يقترب إلى مكاني ..!!


ثم غمم يدعو بالشفاء ، فاسترسلت أتوسله أن ينزع الأنبوب في رجاء ...!!


فلما انهيت الشكوى وهدأ النحيب ، سارع يقول : أخبري بذلك الطبيب ..!!


وتملكني من قوله العجب وسألته : إن لم تكن طبيبا فلم أتيت وما السبب ؟!


فقال يعتذر للترضية : أنا مسئول في المشفى عن التغذية ...

جئت أسأل عما ترغبين ، و أي نوع من الطعام تشتهين ؟


فأجبته بحرج : أيا ما كان ... الله المستعان الله المستعان ..!



و... يتبــــــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

41- قرار جازم ، وتفريط ظالم ...!



تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-




بفضل الله خرجت من المشفى أخيرا ، وعدت إلى البيت بعد سبعة أشهر تقريبا


مرت عليّ أوقات افتقدت فيها الأتراب ، كم آلمتني الوحدة ، واحتجت إلى دعم ورفقة !!


حينها أضمرت ما حييت ، ألا آلو جهدا في زيارة مريض ...


فكم عانيت وعاينت طول وقسوة الوقت ...!!

وها أنا بعد سنوات طوال ، أشعر في حلقي بالمرار ؛
لأني لم ألتزم العمل بذلك القرار ..!!

فكم أفرط في زيارة المرضى ، وما والله بذلك أقبل أو أرضى ..!!

ولكن تأخذني مشاغل الحياة ، وهذا ما لم أكن منهم أرضاه ..!!

إنّ المفرطّ في زيارة المريض من المـــلام قد يسلــم ،
ولكن كيف السبيل إلا تقبل عذر من بوجده هو أعلم !!!


اللهم اغفر لنا ذنوبنا ، وإسرافنا في أمرنا ... آمين .


و.......... يتبــــــع

----------


## أم هانئ

42- تواصل بالرسائل ....






تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-



رأى الأطباء أن ينقلوا سامية إلى مشفى أخر خير لها 

فحرص أهلي على تقصي أخبارها ، ولم يلههم ما أنا فيه عن الاهتمام بأمرها

ولأنهم أحبوها حرصوا أن يعودوها وعن حالي أخبروها ، والتحايا من كلتينا - مشكورين - حملوها وبود أوصلوها ..!!

ثم لما تيقنت ساميتي أنه لا فائدة من البقاء في المشفى ،

ولا سبيل إلى إجراء مخصوص فيها أو غيرها لكي تشفى ، 

فضلت الانتقال إلى بيتها ، والرضا باسطوانة الهواء وأنبوبها رفيقة لها ...

وكان بيتنا في عاصمتنا العتيدة ، بينما تسكن هي في قرية بعيدة ..

فما كان بد من تبادل العنوان ، ليتم التواصل وإن بعد المكان ..

وبعد أن منّ الله عليّ بالشفاء ، كانت رؤياها لي رجاء ...!!

إلا أنني احتجت لأشهر من النقاهة ، فلم أستطع سبيلا إلى لقياها ..!!

فزارها بعض الأهل في قريتها ، وأحضر مكتوبا لي بخط يدها ...

ففرحت به كثيرا ، وضممته إلى صدري طويلا ...

كانت كلماتها مازحة ، وبعطر المعاني ناضحة ...!

عبقت الرسالة بعطر نسيمها ، فمتلأت نفسي بطِيب من عبيرها ..!

فزاد شوقي إليها ، وجرت دموعي لهفا عليها ...!

ثم تبادلنا الرسائل المطولة عبر البريد ، فكانت تلك سلوانا والله على ذلك شهيد ..!

اتسمت رسائلنا باللطافة ، فقد كانت - رحمها الله - ذات روح مرحة و خفيفة..!!

وحين عدت إلى العمل ، أضمرت إليها السفر ...!


و... يتبـــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

43- رحمهـــــــــــ  ــــــا اللــــــــــــ  ــــه ....!!



تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-



سافرت وأبي وأختى ، لزيارة ساميتي ...

فوجدتها في دارها كما عهدتها ، مقيدة إلى أنبوب نفسها ..

قابلتنا - رحمها الله - بكل ود وإشراق ، وتجالسنا لساعات كي نطفئ الأشواق..

وفي مجلسنا اجتررنا الذكريات ، وعلا وجوهنا البشر والضحكات ..

وانقضى الوقت كأنه لحظات ، ولمعت في مآقينا الدمعات ...

ثم أزف وقت الرحيل ، فودعتني بالتزام طويل ...

وفارقتها و قلبي والله أشد ما يكون تعلقا بها ...


إذا كانت الأجساد منا تباعدت*** فإن المدى بين القلوب قريب



وإن هي إلا أشهر قليلة ، تبادلنا فيها رسائل ليست بالكثيرة ..


ثم إذا بأهلي يستعدون بحزن للسفر ، يكرهون أن يعلموني بالخبر ..!!

قالوا : استغفري لسامية ..فقد قضت صابرة راضية ...

لن أقول بكيت ، ولا هي أعز من فقدت ، فوالله مهما كتبت 

ستعجز حروف الكلمات عن حمل ما في قلبي من معانٍ رائقات 

و ظلـت رسائلها في خزانتي ، فقد ملكت صاحبتها عليّ مهجتي ..

و من حين لحين حين يأخذني إليها الحنين
أجتر مع رسائلها الذكريات ، يبكيني ويضحكني - في آنٍ - 
ما سطرت -رحمها الله - فيها من الكلمات...



وكم عنّ لي سؤال : تراني مرضت لألقاها ، و تبقى في مهجتي ذكراها ؟!!

ومن دعائي لعشرين عاما ما أنفك أنساها ...!!


ولطيفها - رحمها الله - أقول :


إن كان في الدنيا عز اللقاء بكم ** ففي القيامة نلقاكم ويكفينا ...


و..... يتبــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

خــــــــــــات  مــــــــــــة 



تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-



ليست ذكرياتي ، كلمات سُطرت على قرطــــــاس

هي بضعة مني نبض مع الأنفــــــــــ  ـــاس 

كانت حبيسة مهجتي مشبوبة الإحســــــــــ  اس

فبثثتها ونثرتها حية تغزو قلوب النـــــــــــا  س

أشركتكم إياها لمعنى ســــامٍ خـــــــــاص 

إن تذكروها فنعمت ، و قلبي ليس بنـــــــــاس ...



انتهـــــــــــ  ــى.

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

روووووووووووووو  ووووووووعة بارك الله فيك..ودعواتكن لي فأنا مريضة وجميع أطفالي  بنزلة معوية.

----------


## أمة القادر

> ودعواتكن لي فأنا مريضة وجميع أطفالي بنزلة معوية.


أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيكم شفاءا تاما لا يغادر سقما
لا بأس طهورا أخية
و ربي يحفظ لك الذرية و يجعلهم من الصالحين المصلحين.
ءامين

----------


## أمة القادر

> خــــــــــــات  مــــــــــــة 
> 
> 
> 
> تقــــول صاحبتنـــــا :-
> 
> 
> 
> ليست ذكرياتي ، كلمات سُطرت على قرطــــــاس
> ...


قالت صاحبتنا .. فأشعرتنا بإينـــاس
و اليوم قلنا .. و ان بعد القيـــاس
و ان تشكرنا و فاض بنا الاحســاس
 أحسنت جـزاك خيرا رب النــاس 
و الحمد لله مذهب الغم و البـــاس
 رحم الأحباب و ضمد الجرح الآـس

جمعنا الله و اياكم بأحبابنا في الفردوس
ءامين.

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

نعم......
إنتهت الحكاية يا أم هانئ
إنتهت تفاصيلها
غير ان العبر والدروس منها لن تنتهي
ووالله لن تحرمي اجر من تصفحها وعاد بتأثيرها مريضا
فيكتب لك بكل خطوة يخطوها حسنة
شكرا لك يا أم هانئ...
شكرا لك....

----------


## أم هانئ

> روووووووووووووو  ووووووووعة بارك الله فيك..ودعواتكن لي فأنا مريضة وجميع أطفالي بنزلة معوية.


 
 لا بأس طهور أختنا الكريمة نسأل الله الشفاء لك وللأولاد آمين

جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن
تهنئة خاااالصة يا أم هانئ ، ما شاء الله ، قرأنا واستفدنا وانتفعنا واستمتعنا ...
جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> ودعواتكن لي فأنا مريضة وجميع أطفالي بنزلة معوية.


أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيكم شفاءا تاما لا يغادر سقما ، اللهم آمين .
 طهور أختي مزن

----------


## أم هانئ

> قالت صاحبتنا .. فأشعرتنا بإينـــاس
> و اليوم قلنا .. و ان بعد القيـــاس
> و ان تشكرنا و فاض بنا الاحســاس
> أحسنت جـزاك خيرا رب النــاس 
> و الحمد لله مذهب الغم و البـــاس
> رحم الأحباب و ضمد الجرح الآـس
> 
> جمعنا الله و اياكم بأحبابنا في الفردوس
> ءامين.


 آمين آمين آمين

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله ............ ابتسامة

جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك وفقك لكل خير آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

> نعم......
> إنتهت الحكاية يا أم هانئ
> إنتهت تفاصيلها
> غير ان العبر والدروس منها لن تنتهي
> ووالله لن تحرمي اجر من تصفحها وعاد بتأثيرها مريضا
> فيكتب لك بكل خطوة يخطوها حسنة
> شكرا لك يا أم هانئ...
> شكرا لك....


 جزاك الله خيرا على كريم متابعتك وأحسن إليك على طيب تعليقك
بورك فيك أختنا الكريمة .

----------


## أم هانئ

> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن
> 
> تهنئة خاااالصة يا أم هانئ ، ما شاء الله ، قرأنا واستفدنا وانتفعنا واستمتعنا ...
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا .


 أحسن الله إليك وجزاك الله خيرا أختنا الكريمة شميسة

أسعدنا كريم متابعتك و طيب تعليقك بوركت .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

اسمحي لي أم هانئ الكريمة كنت نقلت موضوعك إلى هنـــ!
فلك جزيل الشكر على مجهودك ، فترجمة المشاعر _ كتابيا _ من أصعب ما يكون !

----------


## كتاب مخطوط

لا إله إلا الله 
بارك الله فيك يا أم هانئ و جزاك الفردوس الأعلى 
أحسنت أحسن الله إليك و غفر لك و لوالديك

----------


## أم هانئ

> اسمحي لي أم هانئ الكريمة كنت نقلت موضوعك إلى هنـــ!
> فلك جزيل الشكر على مجهودك ، فترجمة المشاعر _ كتابيا _ من أصعب ما يكون !


جزاك الله خيرا و أحسن الله إليك على هذا المعروف 

بوركت أختنا الكريمة ...

----------


## أم هانئ

> لا إله إلا الله 
> بارك الله فيك يا أم هانئ و جزاك الفردوس الأعلى 
> أحسنت أحسن الله إليك و غفر لك و لوالديك


آمين آمين آمين

ولك بمثل دعائك الطيب وزيادة أحسن الله إليك وبارك فيك

----------


## لجين الندى

*انتهت القصة وقد**استفدت منها الكثير*
*أسلوبك فيها**كان مشوق وجذاب ..**ما شاء الله تبارك الله ..*

*بوركتِ ياااااا**أم هانئ ..**وجزيت خير الجزاء*

*بانتظار جديدك*

----------


## مبتدئة

جزاك الله كل خير يا أم هانئ وبارك بك فالقصة تحتاج اعادة قراءتها أكثر من مرة لنيل ما فيها من فوائد .

----------


## أم هانئ

> *انتهت القصة وقد**استفدت منها الكثير*
> 
> *أسلوبك فيها**كان مشوق وجذاب ..**ما شاء الله تبارك الله ..* 
> *بوركتِ ياااااا**أم هانئ ..**وجزيت خير الجزاء* 
> 
> *بانتظار جديدك*


 
أحسن الله إليك أختنا الكريمة لجين الندى وبارك فيك آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

> جزاك الله كل خير يا أم هانئ وبارك بك فالقصة تحتاج اعادة قراءتها أكثر من مرة لنيل ما فيها من فوائد .


أحسن الله إليك أختنا الكريمة  مبتدئة وبارك فيك آمين

----------


## المجد للاسلام

بارك الله فيكي أختي الغالية
وجزاك الله كل خير
ويسعدني ان تكون اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدي المفيد في موضوعك
وتقبلي مروري

----------


## مروة عاشور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أحمد الله أني أتيت بعد انتهاء القصة كاملة..

أسأل الله - تعالى - أن يبارك أختنا الكريمة وأن يمتعها بالصحة والعافية وأن يجعل لها بكل ألم رفعة في الجنة 
وأن يشفي مرضى المسلمين ويثيبهم خيرًا
بوركتِ وبورك طرحكِ..

دخل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على أم السائب أو أم المسيب فقال: ((ما لك يا أم السائب أو يا أم المسيب تزفزفين)). قالت: الحمى لا بارك الله فيها. 
فقال: ((لا تسبى الحمى فإنها تذهب خطايا بنى آدم كما يذهب الكير خبث الحديد))
رواه مسلم.

تزفزفين: أي ترعدين من البرد.

----------


## أم هانئ

> بارك الله فيكي أختي الغالية
> 
> وجزاك الله كل خير
> ويسعدني ان تكون اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدي المفيد في موضوعك
> 
> وتقبلي مروري


 هلا ومرحبا بك أختنا الكريمة نفع الله بك ونفعك آمين

جزاك الله خيرا على عطر مرورك

----------


## أم هانئ

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أحمد الله أني أتيت بعد انتهاء القصة كاملة..
> 
> أسأل الله - تعالى - أن يبارك أختنا الكريمة وأن يمتعها بالصحة والعافية وأن يجعل لها بكل ألم رفعة في الجنة 
> وأن يشفي مرضى المسلمين ويثيبهم خيرًا
> بوركتِ وبورك طرحكِ..
> 
> دخل على أم السائب أو أم المسيب فقال: ((ما لك يا أم السائب أو يا أم المسيب تزفزفين)). قالت: الحمى لا بارك الله فيها. 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

تقبل الله طيب دعائك آمين ، وجزاك الله خير الجزاء على عطر مرورك آمين

----------


## حكمة

مضت أيام بما فيها كانت جميلة
تواعدنا فيها مع صاحبتنا الكريمة 
والتي لم تبخل علينا قط بالنصح المستتر 
وأغدقتنا بالحكم والمواعظ والعبر  .. 
وحتى وحين انتهت صاحبتنا من الذكريات .. 
كنا نلزم المرور يوميا ، وإن كان مرورا صامتا.. 
وكأننا  بذلك ألزمنا أنفسنا بتسليتها في فقد ساميتها ..
وفي الحمد والشكر لله على سلامتها
رحم الله ساميتنا 
وأنعم الله على صاحبتنا ونساء المسلمين الصحة والعافية والستر  
جزيتِ خيرا أم هانىء

----------


## أم هانئ

> مضت أيام بما فيها كانت جميلة
> 
> تواعدنا فيها مع صاحبتنا الكريمة 
> والتي لم تبخل علينا قط بالنصح المستتر 
> وأغدقتنا بالحكم والمواعظ والعبر .. 
> وحتى وحين انتهت صاحبتنا من الذكريات .. 
> كنا نلزم المرور يوميا ، وإن كان مرورا صامتا.. 
> وكأننا بذلك ألزمنا أنفسنا بتسليتها في فقد ساميتها ..
> وفي الحمد والشكر لله على سلامتها
> ...


 آمين آمين آمين بوركت حكمتنا الغالية 
أسعدتنا اطلالتك الخفية ثم الجلية ........ ابتسامة

----------


## أم البشرى

لم نمل ولم نكل من المتابعة بل استفدنا من كل ما كتب هنا 
ليتك تمطرينا بالمزيد من هذه القصص المليئة بالعبر والفوائد 
اسلوب رائع في سرد الحكايات والقصص 
والحمد الله أن النهاية كانت طيبة 
والحمد الله على كل ما يصيبنا فهو في الأول والاخير خير لنا

----------


## أم هانئ

> لم نمل ولم نكل من المتابعة بل استفدنا من كل ما كتب هنا 
> ليتك تمطرينا بالمزيد من هذه القصص المليئة بالعبر والفوائد 
> اسلوب رائع في سرد الحكايات والقصص 
> والحمد الله أن النهاية كانت طيبة 
> والحمد الله على كل ما يصيبنا فهو في الأول والاخير خير لنا


الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا في

جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك أختنا الكريمة  ...

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

ولعلك تعذرين ضعفي إذا علمتي 

أن قصدي في المقام الأول والأخير ليس القص للقص

بل أروم إبراز العبر مما وراء الحدث ......

هذا هو الفرق !!!!!

----------


## أم هانئ

> ولعلك تعذرين ضعفي إذا علمتي 
> 
> أن قصدي في المقام الأول والأخير ليس القص للقص
> 
> بل أروم إبراز العبر مما وراء الحدث ......
> 			
> 		
> 
> هذا هو الفرق !!!!!


الله المستعان ... بورك فيك أم البراء آمين

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حمداً لله على سلامة أختنا في الله 
وجزاكِ الله خيراً أختي الغالية على القلب أم هانئ فكانت قصة رائعة وحزينة وفيها العبر الكثيرة 
كتب الله أجركِ ولا حرمتِ الأجر 
وأسأل الله أن يشفِ مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين .. اللهم آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> حمداً لله على سلامة أختنا في الله 
> وجزاكِ الله خيراً أختي الغالية على القلب أم هانئ فكانت قصة رائعة وحزينة وفيها العبر الكثيرة 
> كتب الله أجركِ ولا حرمتِ الأجر 
> وأسأل الله أن يشفِ مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين .. اللهم آمين


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

تقبل اللهم كريم دعائك أختنا الكريمة

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك فيك نسأل الله الإخلاص والقبول والنفع اللهم آمين .

----------


## أمة الله العائدة

لم افهم المقصود هل يحرم اخذ الدم من بنوك الدم


--------------------------------------------

(1)- كيف أُحَصِّل ما ليس برزقي ؟!!



[/center][/QUOTE]

----------


## أم هانئ

> لم افهم المقصود هل يحرم اخذ الدم من بنوك الدم
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> 
> (1)- كيف أُحَصِّل ما ليس برزقي ؟!!
> 
> 
> 
> [/center]


[/quote]

لا أخيتي ليس بحرام مادام ضروريا بوركت

----------


## أمة الله العائدة

جزاك الله الجنة و لا حرمت الاجر قصة رائعة

----------

